# Any one here get slated for jack ****



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol not sure if this is allowed but it can be for any animal so i dont aim it at anyone..

Well i am being slated for 'breeding a pretty coloured rat' lol it makes me laugh.. people from other forums come on to get at people.

so come on tell us stories of what people have said.. or am i the only one?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I once remember getting told I abuse my animals and am a hoarder because I had 18 ferrets - whoopy diddly doo, god forbid should I rescue ferrets in need :roll: its a cruel world out there :lol2:

ETA: I dont think its so much breeding a pretty coloured rat, but you arnt breeding for show are you? and what IS your reason for breeding? I know people dont like people breeding without good reasons (me included) and I will defend them as I too many are getting bred because they are easy to care for (they are, in all fairness) and make money. (not saying your on of them.)


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol really!1 one thing thats does my head in is people going you dont have a job how can you afford it... easy i have a OH who is paying while i get myself a job ive only been jobless due to personal reasons.. yes hoard comes up alot for me well they should see the royalty my animals kept in lmao


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been called a jobless animal hoarder..............:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I have been called a jobless animal hoarder..............:whistling2:


lmao!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Lover said:


> Lol really!1 one thing thats does my head in is people going you dont have a job how can you afford it... easy i have a OH who is paying while i get myself a job ive only been jobless due to personal reasons.. yes hoard comes up alot for me well they should see the royalty my animals kept in lmao


I know lol. Its like...why? are you *really* that sad that you have to sit at the computer bitching because my set-up isnt as big as yours, or dosent have heaters (that was another one! I was told I abuse the ferrets because they are outside year round. I made the mistake of mentioning it was -9C last night and the ferrets were out ), or 100 blankets of fleece, or free-feeding, or this or that .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lmao!


 
I have lol was someone on here too that was slating me obviously the thread got locked an removed :lol2::lol2::lol2:


in the words of catherine tates lauren 

Face bovard.........am i bovard !!!
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I dont see the person having a direct dig at you?

And tbh he is right in a way, same with all animals, if they are going to be bred it should be for health. Not just for money and looks (as gone over in the KC club and Bulldog thread) There are many people out there who breed poor looking sick animals.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I have been called a jobless animal hoarder..............:whistling2:


 That's OK though 'cos you have a defender :lol2:

I am the wicked witch who works in the pet shop :devil: 
I'll get you my pretties.....and your little dogs too hehehehe :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i thought ferrets are ok in low temp there have plenty of fur and loads of people live outside plenty of bedding keeps em warm though surely?

well my first post im wrong the person has told me they were not on about me and i apologised so ignore that bit.. but i do get caled a various ammount of crap but yeah used to it its been calm for ages though.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> That's OK though 'cos you have a defender :lol2:
> 
> I am the wicked witch who works in the pet shop :devil:
> I'll get you my pretties.....and your little dogs too hehehehe :lol2:


 
LOL *hides her dawgies in the cupboards *:whistling2:

no dogs here nopes non at all :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> And tbh he is right in a way, same with all animals, if they are going to be bred it should be for health. Not just for money and looks (as gone over in the KC club and Bulldog thread) There are many people out there who breed poor looking sick animals.


Exactly my point. It winds me up when people breed for the "experience", fun, money or just to have little babies to awww over. At least breed for health, if not show.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Lover said:


> i thought ferrets are ok in low temp there have plenty of fur and loads of people live outside plenty of bedding keeps em warm though surely?


YUp, they are fine. They are protected from the wind, snuggle up into hay and there is 8 in the hutch anyway so I doubt they will be getting the flu anytime soon!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Exactly my point. It winds me up when people breed for the "experience", fun, money or just to have little babies to awww over. At least breed for health, if not show.


 
wahooooooooooo more people on my wave legnth 

god the amount of money i could have made here.............but thankfully for my dogs i aint like that my dogs are my babies an not breeding money making machines i respect them


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL *hides her dawgies in the cupboards *:whistling2:
> 
> no dogs here nopes non at all :2thumb::lol2:


Ruby slippers perhaps?? No?? 
Crap :bash:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ive not yet to be called a money grabber as of yet.. im waiting.. but yeah ive given people my bred rats there is two coming up ging which are a tenner each the only litter iver charged for as reluctant to go i wants them stay here ive been with them all day everyday from birth and im close to the mum and dad of kits so its a hard job to give them up  but i will poss give them away to right home though! hehe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Ruby slippers perhaps?? No??
> Crap :bash:


I have purple husky furry slippers will they do ?:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ooo i have ugg slippers!!! like ugg boots but yano slippers haha and some moo cow print ones haaa


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Exactly my point. It winds me up when people breed for the "experience", fun, money or just to have little babies to awww over. At least breed for health, if not show.


 Health and temperament would be my priorities if I was to breed anything. I don't breed anything though.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> ooo i have ugg slippers!!! like ugg boots but yano slippers haha and some moo cow print ones haaa


 
LOL mine are the mini uggs ankle legnth ones they are supposed to be purple but full of husky fluff :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

lols!! so there extra fluffy brill!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

> ooo i have ugg slippers!!! like ugg boots but yano slippers haha and some moo cow print ones haaa





> I have purple husky furry slippers will they do ?:lol2:


Are they magic and powerful?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

they can be magic or just shoot rat crap out at people or sumit...??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> lols!! so there extra fluffy brill!


 
Oh yesh no central heating needed for the tootsies :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lover said:


> they can be magic or just shoot rat crap out at people or sumit...??


 hmmmmm maybe - I will consider this :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Are they magic and powerful?


 
very they have been known to knock people out with one sniff : victory:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL from talking about being slated to having smelly or poo shooting slippers lmao


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> very they have been known to knock people out with one sniff : victory:


I just lurve powerful slippers - do they have clicky heels? 

Haha I am getting to the wrong end of the wine glass and it shows - my usual sensible posting style has wilted :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> LOL from talking about being slated to having smelly or poo shooting slippers lmao


 
nopes they dont shoot poop have stood in it on the odd occasion............they dont need to shoot they have like a green mist that comes from them :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> I just lurve powerful slippers - do they have clicky heels?
> 
> Haha I am getting to the wrong end of the wine glass and it shows - my usual sensible posting style has wilted :lol2:


hey woman you top that wine glass up lol 

Nopes they dont have clicky heels but i could selotape some on :2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> hey woman you top that wine glass up lol
> 
> Nopes they dont have clicky heels but i could selotape some on :2thumb:


OOOh go on then I will have a top up and just to keep on topic - I slate you for your smelly shoes - Disgusting! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> OOOh go on then I will have a top up and just to keep on topic - I slate you for your smelly shoes - Disgusting! :lol2:


Not just normal smelly shoes they are 

purple husky fluffed ugg slippers :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> OOOh go on then I will have a top up and just to keep on topic - I slate you for your smelly shoes - Disgusting! :lol2:


 
and and i slate you for letting your glass get empty TUT:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> nopes they dont shoot poop have stood in it on the odd occasion............they dont need to shoot they have like a green mist that comes from them :whistling2:


 
lmaoo!! i stand in shit all time when im out its horrid you buy some nice heels have to get onsome grass when ya pissed stand in dog shite then ya likee ewww hu stood in shit then you luk at ya shoe drunk err it was me haha then walk home bare foot thats a laff.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Lover said:


> ive not yet to be called a money grabber as of yet.. im waiting.. but yeah ive given people my bred rats there is two coming up ging which are a tenner each the only litter iver charged for as reluctant to go i wants them stay here ive been with them all day everyday from birth and im close to the mum and dad of kits so its a hard job to give them up  but i will poss give them away to right home though! hehe


Its not really possible to money grab with rats though !
If you wanted to money grab you would have to put a high price on the rats and then they wouldnt sell anyway because they aint worth it TBF :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> lmaoo!! i stand in shit all time when im out its horrid you buy some nice heels have to get onsome grass when ya pissed stand in dog shite then ya likee ewww hu stood in shit then you luk at ya shoe drunk err it was me haha then walk home bare foot thats a laff.


Heels lol i cant walk in them unless im drunk lol i live in my walking boots an shoes :lol2::lol2:

The worst thing i have done is :blush: i went out one night i only had meggy an nanook at the time an cos they were both babies my mates dorta puppy sat them 

well me an my mate came home very very drunk...........we was stood in the yard talking to a neighbour i went to lean on the wall...........missed it an fell over..............

well later on sat on the couch carol says drunkenly em........whats that on ya pants? scratching at it an had a sniff she gipped an went urgh dog poo 

wen i fell over i had only landed in a pile of nanooks turd :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

From getting slated to drunkeness, sh*t and shoes - how this thread meanders - love it :lol2:

(glass full now)


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I have been called a jobless animal hoarder..............:whistling2:


You? But you don't have hardly any animals :whistling2:

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> From getting slated to drunkeness, sh*t and shoes - how this thread meanders - love it :lol2:
> 
> (glass full now)


 
LOL well i thought i would share one of my drunken escapades with you :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This is an early party:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> You? But you don't have hardly any animals :whistling2:
> 
> Jo


 
Nopes thats so true i donts do i :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> This is an early party:whistling2:


 
well i dint think Lover would mind us having a party on her thread 

come join in shell you party animal you


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> This is an early party:whistling2:


 I know isn't it great - they are usually way past my bedtime (10pm) :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> I know isn't it great - they are usually way past my bedtime (10pm) :lol2:


I wanted you to join in so i started early


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its obvious who wears the pants in Evies place of work:whistling2shes usually so quiet)


ITS
ZOO -MAN defender of the jobless animal Hoarders dun dun dunnnnnnnn


:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have stinky slippers too:blush:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Did someone say party??!!!

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its that Emma one shes such a bad influence:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Its obvious who wears the pants in Evies place of work:whistling2shes usually so quiet)
> 
> 
> ITS
> ...


LOOOOOOL he is my hero :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I have stinky slippers too:blush:


Yayyyyyyyyyy im not the only wahoooooooooooooo:2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I wanted you to join in so i started early


 Awww thank you :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Did someone say party??!!!
> 
> Jo


 
yay jo join the partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:2thumb:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Its that Emma one shes such a bad influence:whistling2:


That's cause she's a jobless animal hoarder intent on taking over the world with her evil ways *raises an eyebrow wickedly*

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Its that Emma one shes such a bad influence:whistling2:


Moi Noooooooooooo im an angel :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Evieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee youve not left the party have ya?? Maybe your just filling your glass:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> That's cause she's a jobless animal hoarder intent on taking over the world with her evil ways *raises an eyebrow wickedly*
> 
> Jo


 
OMG have you been readin my note pads :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yay jo join the partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:2thumb:


This is a fab idea; by hiding the party in here we keep the rif-raf of off topic out :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think I might change my brew for a Rum/coke in a min. Problem is I can get a bit loud after a few:blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Awww thank you :flrt:


awwwwwwwwwwww your welcome hunni :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I think I might change my brew for a Rum/coke in a min. Problem is I can get a bit loud after a few:blush:


 
yay go shell i think ya should be a devil :devil::lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Oh Evieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee youve not left the party have ya?? Maybe your just filling your glass:2thumb:


 No having my teas - tried to post and eat n hubby got all grunty 'cos the dog was nicking it when I wasn't looking n he just cooked :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I think I might change my brew for a Rum/coke in a min. Problem is I can get a bit loud after a few:blush:


Ah that's ok, we've sound proofed the thread :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So is this party for a select few then??? Whay happens if we get gatecrashers??? I know we can wave our stinky slippers at them:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> This is a fab idea; by hiding the party in here we keep the rif-raf of off topic out :whistling2:


Im sure after a few more beers we could start slating people :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> So is this party for a select few then??? Whay happens if we get gatecrashers??? I know we can wave our stinky slippers at them:Na_Na_Na_Na:


We are the gatecrashers - snuck in and stole this thread :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> No having my teas - tried to post and eat n hubby got all grunty 'cos the dog was nicking it when I wasn't looking n he just cooked :lol2:


 
naughty poochie :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: so we did and now Lovers left the room.. Oooops come back Lover and enjoy the party.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> So is this party for a select few then??? Whay happens if we get gatecrashers??? I know we can wave our stinky slippers at them:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
yeah i think thats a fabby idea shell i have mine at the ready :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mine are under the dog


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> So is this party for a select few then??? Whay happens if we get gatecrashers??? I know we can wave our stinky slippers at them:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't have any stinky slippers :? :hmm:Maybe I could slap them with one of my 'spaniel's ears' :lol2:



Emmaj said:


> Im sure after a few more beers we could start slating people :lol2:


Oh I couldn't, I'm far too nice! Mind you, that :censor: Emma....... :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> We are the gatecrashers - snuck in and stole this thread :lol2:


shush though its not us shush :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: so we did and now Lovers left the room.. Oooops come back Lover and enjoy the party.


 
we need to shout her back 


OH LOOOOOOOVeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Surprised Cat hasnt joined us shes great for lowering the tone:whistling2:





Sorrrrrrry hun only joking:lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> we need to shout her back
> 
> 
> OH LOOOOOOOVeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


C'm 'ere loverrr boyyyy


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> shush though its not us shush :lol2:


Thread stealers


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Surprised Cat hasnt joined us shes great for lowering the tone:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps the party isn't ginger enough for her :lol2:

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Surprised Cat hasnt joined us shes great for lowering the tone:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I know where is she tonite ????



Evie said:


> C'm 'ere loverrr boyyyy


 
Dirty Dancingggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Thread stealers


 
Oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Nooooooooooooooooooooo:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

l loved dirty dancing:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Perhaps the party isn't ginger enough for her :lol2:
> 
> Jo


 
Shell you needs to find some pics of ginger pussies :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> l loved dirty dancing:flrt:


 
me toooooooooooooooooooo:flrt::flrt:

jonny is poorly sick though


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Shell you needs to find some pics of ginger pussies :lol2:


I think we just need to ginger this thread up a bit


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Shell you needs to find some pics of ginger pussies :lol2:


Don't think we need Cat to lower the tone Miss :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Evie said:


> I think we just need to ginger this thread up a bit


:notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ginger pussies just for Cat










Erm Emma I always thought it was Cat who lowered the tone:lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

If this doesn't do it, nothing will


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Evie said:


> If this doesn't do it, nothing will


OMG, she's so cute! I love babies with lots of hair :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> I think we just need to ginger this thread up a bit


 
oooooooooo groooooooooovey 



mrfluff said:


> Don't think we need Cat to lower the tone Miss :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> :notworthy:


 
i dont know what your gettin at there :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



Shell195 said:


> Ginger pussies just for Cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oi lol i ment kitties lol an awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Evie said:


> If this doesn't do it, nothing will


 
Looooool how cute :flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> oooooooooo groooooooooovey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've gotta love it but I like shells pic better :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> You've gotta love it but I like shells pic better :lol2:


 
I know lol they are fabby the pics :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

More Ginger please


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> More Ginger please


 

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Some lovely ginger pussies on display there Shell :thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Some lovely ginger pussies on display there Shell :thumb:


 
and the ginger pooooooooooopie :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Evie said:


>


Ooh I've got some of them in the kitchen :mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cant believe Jonny will never dance with Baby again Sob Sob


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


>


 
Mmmmmmmmmmmm a cuppa dunka :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Love ginger biccys Mmmmmm


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Cant believe Jonny will never dance with Baby again Sob Sob


 
I know  

such a sexy man as well darn shame


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


>


 
yay ginger bunnies :flrt::flrt::flrt: go clare :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the ginger Theme party:2thumb:
Love the Ginger Buns :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

This thread needs some....














with vodka


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

bosshogg said:


>


They are just wow-wee :flrt:



Emmaj said:


> I know
> 
> such a sexy man as well darn shame


He looks so poorly and old now. I like to think of him in the film. Very sad really.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> This thread needs some....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Evie are you hitting the hard stuff now :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> They are just wow-wee :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> He looks so poorly and old now. I like to think of him in the film. Very sad really.


 
I know its heartbreaking to see how now an look back at what he looked like


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Welcome to the ginger Theme party:2thumb:
> Love the Ginger Buns :flrt::flrt:


And the guest of honour hasn't arrived yet! We'll have to hide in the dark, and when she arrives jump out and shout surprise* :2thumb: 


*Yerp, I has too much time on my hands


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I know its heartbreaking to see how now an look back at what he looked like


Think I will have to watch the film again and drool, he was just so yummy in it. It's gotta be my most favourite film ever, I can still remember watching it for the first time.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Evie are you hitting the hard stuff now :whistling2::lol2:


 Yarp - I am allowed since I am het for ginger :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> And the guest of honour hasn't arrived yet! We'll have to hide in the dark, and when she arrives jump out and shout surprise* :2thumb:
> 
> 
> *Yerp, I has too much time on my hands


 
LOOOOOOOOL yesh you do have too much time on ya hands :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Think I will have to watch the film again and drool, he was just so yummy in it. It's gotta be my most favourite film ever, I can still remember watching it for the first time.


 

yesh i may have to stick it on too an have a drool an sing along lol 



Evie said:


> Yarp - I am allowed since I am het for ginger :lol2:


 
Ooooooooo very interesting :no1:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

lol alot of threads have gone all out on ginger.. i love the ginger bunnies. xxx


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

omg those rex's are stunning! i love rex rabbits! only ever had 1 before, he was a fab pet.

i have a piccy but hes in the photo album. he was slightly ginger.

i do however, have a lil male bunny called vito that is 'strawberry blonde'!! tehehehe
this is when he was a baby, couldnt resist but to take some piccys of him with some of the kids easter eggs!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I know it looks a bit wrong but its Ginger


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Amy the slave of Kimmi said:


> omg those rex's are stunning! i love rex rabbits! only ever had 1 before, he was a fab pet.
> 
> i have a piccy but hes in the photo album. he was slightly ginger.
> 
> ...


Awwwwww how cute :flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yesh i may have to stick it on too an have a drool an sing along lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either that or there's sommat my mums not telling me - the only none ginge sibling :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I know it looks a bit wrong but its Ginger


You keep ur bunions to yourself please Shell :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Welcome back to your thread lover youve sort of had gate crashers :lol2: Its a Ginger theme party.

Amy Your bun is very cute:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> lol alot of threads have gone all out on ginger.. i love the ginger bunnies. xxx


 
yay ya back wahooooooooooo



Amy the slave of Kimmi said:


> omg those rex's are stunning! i love rex rabbits! only ever had 1 before, he was a fab pet.
> 
> i have a piccy but hes in the photo album. he was slightly ginger.
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwwwww bunny :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> I know it looks a bit wrong but its Ginger


 
shell go you get the ginger out :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Either that or there's sommat my mums not telling me - the only none ginge sibling :lol2:


 
postman ? milkman? dustbin man ?:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

lmao !! its not been long i was offline having to come to OH's anyway al join in with the ginger party.. anyone want some ginger biccies?
:O i dont have any pet thats ginger omg... al dye my rabbit ginger so i can join lols!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> You keep ur bunions to yourself please Shell :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOLOL that made me giggle i nearly spat beer tut :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Welcome back to your thread lover youve sort of had gate crashers :lol2: Its a Ginger theme party.
> 
> Amy Your bun is very cute:flrt:


 
she is backkkkkkkk lover woman is back :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Heyyyyy Heyyyya baby I wanna knowowow if youll be my girl. Tra laa Laa


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Lover said:


> lmao !! its not been long i was offline having to come to OH's anyway al join in with the ginger party.. anyone want some ginger biccies?
> :O i dont have any pet thats ginger omg... al dye my rabbit ginger so i can join lols!


Don't worry, I don't have any ginger pets either, although........mrfluff's beard gets quite gingery??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> lmao !! its not been long i was offline having to come to OH's anyway al join in with the ginger party.. anyone want some ginger biccies?
> :O i dont have any pet thats ginger omg... al dye my rabbit ginger so i can join lols!


 
i have a nearly well he looks ginger dawgy an a red dawgy too :flrt:


welcome back yay:no1:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

my lil bubsys as i used to call them. 

2 lil ginger ones!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOLOL that made me giggle i nearly spat beer tut :lol2:


Not again :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Heyyyyy Heyyyya baby I wanna knowowow if youll be my girl. Tra laa Laa


 
of course hun you dont have to ask me twice :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



mrfluff said:


> Don't worry, I don't have any ginger pets either, although........mrfluff's beard gets quite gingery??


Oooooooo ginger wooooooooo



Amy the slave of Kimmi said:


> my lil bubsys as i used to call them.
> 
> 2 lil ginger ones!


and mega awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

God Ive now gotta Sphynx sucking and kneading my neck :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

hmm yes spikes beard is orange that wil count..lols .. can i ask this ginger zoo thing was it real that site or a joke lol!!
imagine ginger zoo ad be there.. i am obsessed with ginger cs btw.. a fetish i see ginger cats i have to hold em even if there on streets lmaooo

oooo xprincessx had ging kittens an i wanted one of them called it a fat ginger bread.. i well wanted that kitten booooo


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ok someone really needs to post a ginger thread... on off topics or a group that be cool since alot of people join in lols


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> God Ive now gotta Sphynx sucking and kneading my neck :lol2:


OMG you kinky woman you :whistling2::lol2:



Lover said:


> hmm yes spikes beard is orange that wil count..lols .. can i ask this ginger zoo thing was it real that site or a joke lol!!
> imagine ginger zoo ad be there.. i am obsessed with ginger cs btw.. a fetish i see ginger cats i have to hold em even if there on streets lmaooo
> 
> oooo xprincessx had ging kittens an i wanted one of them called it a fat ginger bread.. i well wanted that kitten booooo


lol i love the name fat ginger bread my my blue an salmon pink cat had all ginger litters she had 2 they were adorable all long haired apart from one my sister had she called him milo :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> ok someone really needs to post a ginger thread... on off topics or a group that be cool since alot of people join in lols


i dont go in off topic that often


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooooooooooo underworld rise of the lycans 


looks gooooooooooooooood :2thumb:

sorry the advert was on lol


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I go in off topic for preg chat an a few others sumtyms but if ginger thread there ad go in it more loool.. must say im in this part other pets mostly now lmao!

yeah i like the underworld advert!!!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lover said:


> ok someone really needs to post a ginger thread... on off topics or a group that be cool since alot of people join in lols


 Just post a link to come and join the ginger party :2thumb:

I must say you lot are a bit lax about the ginger coloured text - c'mon ginge it up!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> I go in off topic for preg chat an a few others sumtyms but if ginger thread there ad go in it more loool.. must say im in this part other pets mostly now lmao!
> 
> yeah i like the underworld advert!!!


i stay in here too its safer lol 


Oooooooo does you likes films like that then ?????


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Just post a link to come and join the ginger party :2thumb:
> 
> I must say you lot are a bit lax about the ginger coloured text - c'mon ginge it up!!! :lol2:


Evie how many glasses of wine have you had before you started on the hard stuff ??:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

good idea shame i couldnt change the title if i do it never shows ad put it to ginger party 2009! .. im going to post a link now lol

Annnn ooo orange writing!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> good idea shame i couldnt change the title if i do it never shows ad put it to ginger party 2009! .. im going to post a link now lol
> 
> Annnn ooo orange writing!


 
Ooooooooooooo go you hee hee


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Evie how many glasses of wine have you had before you started on the hard stuff ??:lol2:


You would laugh if I told you :whistling2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

haha done

lets see who comes i bet they get scared and walk back off into off topic like mg:

i wont post a link as it would be posting a link about a link.. make sence ha


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Ooooooooooo underworld rise of the lycans
> 
> 
> looks gooooooooooooooood :2thumb:
> ...


Ooh it looks brill :2thumb: I love vampires and werewolves, especially vampires though :mf_dribble: Perhaps I'll get Nick to take me to the pics for our anniversary.



Evie said:


> Just post a link to come and join the ginger party :2thumb:
> 
> I must say you lot are a bit lax about the ginger coloured text - c'mon ginge it up!!! :lol2:


I just wanted you to feel all special and gingery :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> You would laugh if I told you :whistling2:


not at all hun wisper if you like hee hee 



Lover said:


> haha done
> 
> lets see who comes i bet they get scared and walk back off into off topic like mg:
> 
> i wont post a link as it would be posting a link about a link.. make sence ha


 
Im not that scarey am i  LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Ooh it looks brill :2thumb: I love vampires and werewolves, especially vampires though :mf_dribble: Perhaps I'll get Nick to take me to the pics for our anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted you to feel all special and gingery :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
OMG yeah yeah i love them too 

have you seen the gingersnaps trilogy ?


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> i stay in here too its safer lol


I feel like that too!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> not at all hun wisper if you like hee hee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol noo we all can be together though lmao


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> not at all hun wisper if you like hee hee


2 :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I feel like that too!


 
yay totally agree 



Lover said:


> lol noo we all can be together though lmao


 
oooo darling i dint think you felt that way about me :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> 2 :blush:


awwwwwwwwwwwww hunni i loves youuuuuuuu:flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> OMG yeah yeah i love them too
> 
> have you seen the gingersnaps trilogy ?


I've only seen the first one, didn't realise there were more!

Have you read the Twilight books? They're fab, I'moff to get the 4th one tomorrow (and I can't wait :blush


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> wahooooooooooo more people on my wave legnth
> 
> god the amount of money i could have made here.............but thankfully for my dogs i aint like that my dogs are my babies an not breeding money making machines i respect them


 
Quite a few of us  I run the sanctuary for disabled reps and breed health morphs reps to fund it but somehow i managed to decide health is more important than money so end up spending most my wages on them 

I did get s little grief when i bred my wild leo's back to morphs to get stronger lines one one wanted to buy them but i did get heathy leo's still got them in fact LOL

Will be doing the same wit the corn morphs  
hides and runs for the hills LOL
paula xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I've only seen the first one, didn't realise there were more!
> 
> Have you read the Twilight books? They're fab, I'moff to get the 4th one tomorrow (and I can't wait :blush


 
Noooooo not read im so gonna have to 

yes yes there are 3 of them i have all 3 of the films fantasticcccccccco :no1::2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> oooo darling i dint think you felt that way about me :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
LOL! aw god im in stictches seriously..


So who likes ginger carpet..
im going to buy some for my floor...
yeah i wasnt tlking dirty.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> I feel like that too!


I kill threads in off topic - I post and everyone leaves in disgust :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Quite a few of us  I run the sanctuary for disabled reps and breed health morphs reps to fund it but somehow i managed to decide health is more important than money so end up spending most my wages on them
> 
> I did get s little grief when i bred my wild leo's back to morphs to get stronger lines one one wanted to buy them but i did get heathy leo's still got them in fact LOL
> 
> ...


 

Noooooooooooo dont run an hide hunni join the party :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> LOL! aw god im in stictches seriously..
> 
> 
> So who likes ginger carpet..
> ...


MWAH hunni lol 

hmmmmmmm i prefer no carpet mines going :whistling2::lol2:



Evie said:


> I kill threads in off topic - I post and everyone leaves in disgust :whistling2:


hmmmm i can see that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

jokin hunni mwah :flrt:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> Noooooooooooo dont run an hide hunni join the party :2thumb:


 Aww coool hun will do  always read your posts think its great what you do with the doggies  miss mine used to breed border collies and belgian sheps 
hee hee prob get another few in time i can be a rep and dog hoarder LOL
p xx


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

its like, its ok to have 18 dogs but its not ok to have 18 snakes or 18 ferrits...


btw i dont have 18 dogs 1 of my m8s does lol =]


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> MWAH hunni lol
> 
> hmmmmmmm i prefer no carpet mines going :whistling2::lol2:


 
the better easier to clean.. lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> I dont see the person having a direct dig at you?
> 
> And tbh he is right in a way, same with all animals, if they are going to be bred it should be for health. Not just for money and looks (as gone over in the KC club and Bulldog thread) There are many people out there who breed poor looking sick animals.


 and there are too many people with a holier than thou attitude who think they should dictate who breeds what and when or expects people to justify the fact that they breed. I cannot abide santimonious ar:censor:holes.
I am bout to breed my female rats. Why? Because I feel so inclined. I may sell some of the offspring. I may keep some of the offspring but guess what. They are my rats, I pay the feed bills and bought the cages. I clean and care for them so I don't feel it's anyone else's business what I do with them.
And I also breed dogs, goats a, chickens and hamsters too. I eat some of the goats I breed and some of the chickens I breed and sellsome of the dogs, chickens and hamsters I breed and I do it because I enjoy it and the ones I sell, pay the feed costs of those I keep and simply because I can. I'm doing nothing immoral or illegal. So if the prune faced holier than thou crew want to tut and feel all superior then they can. But before they do they need to remind themselves that every animal they themselves own was bred. If nobody bred anything there would be no pets or livestock.
Did I mention I cannot abide sanctimonious flipping people who think they are far superior than anyone else?:bash:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> Aww coool hun will do  always read your posts think its great what you do with the doggies  miss mine used to breed border collies and belgian sheps
> hee hee prob get another few in time i can be a rep and dog hoarder LOL
> p xx


 Whoop! Grab a ginger ale and join the fun :no1:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Im sure after a few more beers we could start slating people :lol2:


I have never done slating but I'm ok at plastering. A couple of plumbers, and electrician and a bricklayer and we could build our own clubhouse.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Evie said:


> Whoop! Grab a ginger ale and join the fun :no1:


 hee hee got one now liking this thread lOL 
p xx


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> and there are too many people with a holier than thou attitude who think they should dictate who breeds what and when or expects people to justify the fact that they breed. I cannot abide santimonious ar:censor:holes.
> I am bout to breed my female rats. Why? Because I feel so inclined. I may sell some of the offspring. I may keep some of the offspring but guess what. They are my rats, I pay the feed bills and bought the cages. I clean and care for them so I don't feel it's anyone else's business what I do with them.
> And I also breed dogs, goats a, chickens and hamsters too. I eat some of the goats I breed and some of the chickens I breed and sellsome of the dogs, chickens and hamsters I breed and I do it because I enjoy it and the ones I sell, pay the feed costs of those I keep and simply because I can. I'm doing nothing immoral or illegal. So if the prune faced holier than thou crew want to tut and feel all superior then they can. But before they do they need to remind themselves that every animal they themselves own was bred. If nobody bred anything there would be no pets or livestock.
> Did I mention I cannot abide sanctimonious flipping people who think they are far superior than anyone else?:bash:


 
Oh hiya.. want to join our ginger party? we are now chilling out with some ginger biccies and forgetting all the shit..  well its how i feel its quite relaxing talking about ginger carpets.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Noooooo not read im so gonna have to


I read the first 3 in a week and a half! I didn't even mind sitting in the garage in the freezing cold for 90 mins whilst having tyres done; got loads of reading done there :2thumb:



Evie said:


> I kill threads in off topic - I post and everyone leaves in disgust :whistling2:


I read the threads, start to reply and then think 'na can't be bothered'! As for over 18s, don't think my sag and stretchmarks are quite what they're angling for :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Aww coool hun will do  always read your posts think its great what you do with the doggies  miss mine used to breed border collies and belgian sheps
> hee hee prob get another few in time i can be a rep and dog hoarder LOL
> p xx


awwwwwwwwww thankies hun if your ever up this way pop in an see an meet the nuttas lol 



XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> its like, its ok to have 18 dogs but its not ok to have 18 snakes or 18 ferrits...
> 
> 
> btw i dont have 18 dogs 1 of my m8s does lol =]


i dont an i dont an i dont either..............

you dont need an excuse to join our party lol:lol2:



Lover said:


> the better easier to clean.. lol


yesh it so very much isly lol


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I have never done slating but I'm ok at plastering. A couple of plumbers, and electrician and a bricklayer and we could build our own clubhouse.


 I bet you can build a mean dry stone wall though - and plastering is quite apt for this thread :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> and there are too many people with a holier than thou attitude who think they should dictate who breeds what and when or expects people to justify the fact that they breed. I cannot abide santimonious ar:censor:holes.
> I am bout to breed my female rats. Why? Because I feel so inclined. I may sell some of the offspring. I may keep some of the offspring but guess what. They are my rats, I pay the feed bills and bought the cages. I clean and care for them so I don't feel it's anyone else's business what I do with them.
> And I also breed dogs, goats a, chickens and hamsters too. I eat some of the goats I breed and some of the chickens I breed and sellsome of the dogs, chickens and hamsters I breed and I do it because I enjoy it and the ones I sell, pay the feed costs of those I keep and simply because I can. I'm doing nothing immoral or illegal. So if the prune faced holier than thou crew want to tut and feel all superior then they can. But before they do they need to remind themselves that every animal they themselves own was bred. If nobody bred anything there would be no pets or livestock.
> Did I mention I cannot abide sanctimonious flipping people who think they are far superior than anyone else?:bash:


 
PAM hellooooooooooooooooo i love ya fenny :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> PAM hellooooooooooooooooo i love ya *fenny* :flrt::flrt:


i had to read that about 3 times!!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> As for over 18s, don't think my sag and stretchmarks are quite what they're angling for :lol2:


Ooooh I've heard the rumours and am waaaay to scared to even peek in there <shudders>


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I have never done slating but I'm ok at plastering. A couple of plumbers, and electrician and a bricklayer and we could build our own clubhouse.


Think we better go for easy to clean flooring, that bloomin Emma will forever be snorting her drink all over the floor :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I have never done slating but I'm ok at plastering. A couple of plumbers, and electrician and a bricklayer and we could build our own clubhouse.


 
wahooooooo hows it going hun you getting there ?




Molly75 said:


> hee hee got one now liking this thread lOL
> p xx


hee hee we can be nice sometimes seeeeeeee:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



Evie said:


> I bet you can build a mean dry stone wall though - and plastering is quite apt for this thread :lol2:


Oh she can :2thumb:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I read the threads, start to reply and then think 'na can't be bothered'! As for over 18s, don't think my sag and stretchmarks are quite what they're angling for :lol2:[/quote]
Hee hee I'm to old for in there have a look at my profile thingy someone posted on the chat bit are you really 34 LOl got slated in my profile hee hee 
p xx


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

my ginger pussy can i join in now:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Lover said:


> Oh hiya.. want to join our ginger party? we are now chilling out with some ginger biccies and forgetting all the shit..  well its how i feel its quite relaxing talking about ginger carpets.


 I don't like ginger biscuits and think that carpets are nasty smelly unhygienic things.
Is Emma at the party? If so, watch her as you'll soon also have sticky carpets.:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Ooooh I've heard the rumours and am waaaay to scared to even peek in there <shudders>


really do hope i never have to meet anyone thats posted a pic on there face to face an if i do i best not have a drink so i may spit it in their face laughing :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Only thing that peeves me off with anything like that is that I was told I was an irresponsable owner for walking my vicious dog through town.... Now keeping in mind luna is soft as melted toffee, she was apparantly agressive because she had a muzzel on... which was actually a halti to stop her pulling my arm off.... -=sigh=- I hate people who presume....


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i want to be in over 18s feel like missing something god damn roll on july haha

oo stinky carpet is it emma bet get crackin on washing lmao


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> I read the threads, start to reply and then think 'na can't be bothered'! As for over 18s, don't think my sag and stretchmarks are quite what they're angling for :lol2:


Hee hee I'm to old for in there have a look at my profile thingy someone posted on the chat bit are you really 34 LOl got slated in my profile hee hee 
p xx[/quote]


you got slated cos you are 34 omg idiots :bash:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Evie said:


> Ooooh I've heard the rumours and am waaaay to scared to even peek in there <shudders>


Lets put it like this; some of them I'd not recognise their faces, but there *ahem* personal areas would probably ring a bell! Then I'd be to embarrassed to look at their faces knowing I've seen aforementioned personal areas :lol2:



Molly75 said:


> Hee hee I'm to old for in there have a look at my profile thingy someone posted on the chat bit are you really 34 LOl got slated in my profile hee hee
> p xx


34... ooh proper grab a granny to most of them then :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kerrie said:


> my ginger pussy can i join in now:lol2:


kerrie join in yay :no1::2thumb:



fenwoman said:


> I don't like ginger biscuits and think that carpets are nasty smelly unhygienic things.
> Is Emma at the party? If so, watch her as you'll soon also have sticky carpets.:whistling2:


LOL oi woman :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



Rain said:


> Only thing that peeves me off with anything like that is that I was told I was an irresponsable owner for walking my vicious dog through town.... Now keeping in mind luna is soft as melted toffee, she was apparantly agressive because she had a muzzel on... which was actually a halti to stop her pulling my arm off.... -=sigh=- I hate people who presume....


awwwwwwwwww nooooooooooo your poopas are softies :flrt::flrt:



Lover said:


> i want to be in over 18s feel like missing something god damn roll on july haha
> 
> oo stinky carpet is it emma bet get crackin on washing lmao


 
not missin owt in there lol boobs an bums lol


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> not missin owt in there lol boobs an bums lol


 
yeah hole point of over 18s.. jess said its well over rated its not as good as she thought i was like how dare u say that she went well u will see in july aha


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> not missin owt in there lol boobs an bums lol


And quite literally anything in between


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> yeah hole point of over 18s.. jess said its well over rated its not as good as she thought i was like how dare u say that she went well u will see in july aha


its actually a scarey place to be..............to think you may bump into them people at a rep show or them come pick somat up from you **shudders** its not good :lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

*clears throat* 

My bum is on display in 18+, proud of it too i am  My best feature!!

Ok, i may be a bit squiffy


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> not missin owt in there lol boobs an bums lol


RUDE! :blush:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

how could i forget my fish 'ging'!!! :razz:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

34... ooh proper grab a granny to most of them then :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:[/quote]
Yay soooo true that  

p xx


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> wahooooooo hows it going hun you getting there ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As per usual the job took twice as long as I discovered yet more loose plaster so decided to hack the lot off and start from fresh. So now the room is full of dust, has heaps of rotten plaster and horsehair on the floor and every time I sneeze, or blow my nose, there is black snot coming out from all the plaster dust I breathed in.
I'm being lazy too since I discovered that the brick walls were completely uneven under the plaster which will make plastering a nightmare. It'll be 2 inches thick in places and only half an inch in others so, I have battened the walls out and tomorrow will nail up plasterboard. Easy peasy fast result. I'll still have some plastering with a trowel to do though but not literally whole walls. Those flipping 1860 bricklayers were rubbish!
Then all I have to do is put fireproof boarding in the fireplace, get the rayburn in and install the flue etc, scour the quarry tiles by hand and repolish with cardinal red polish and that, hopefully will be it, all bar the wallpapering which I can do any time.Oh, and tiling behind the rayburn but that's easy and quick.
I won't know what to do with myself when I've done it all. Hmmm.....I wonder if I could build a conservatory at the back out of recycled bricks and windows from down the dump. (goes to find a pad to draw some plans on)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> And quite literally anything in between


yeah i think i need to become a nun............then i will have nun of that :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeah i think i need to become a nun............then i will have nun of that :lol2::lol2::lol2:


I bet you've spat ur drink out loads of times looking at pics on there :roll2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh forgot the ginger thing LOl does my loft count reinsulated it myself OH good with playstation not so good wiith help so my loft looks like a reptile filled silver and orange space blanket padded cell LOL suits e down to the ground :whistling2:

p xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> *clears throat*
> 
> My bum is on display in 18+, proud of it too i am  My best feature!!
> 
> Ok, i may be a bit squiffy


get out get off tut your rude im a woman of the cloth tut :lol2::lol2::lol2:



Evie said:


> RUDE! :blush:


an the rest :bash::lol2:



Amy the slave of Kimmi said:


> how could i forget my fish 'ging'!!! :razz:


yay fishy :no1:



Molly75 said:


> 34... ooh proper grab a granny to most of them then :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yay soooo true that  

p xx[/quote]

your not old hunni dont listen to the nasty people :2thumb:



fenwoman said:


> As per usual the job took twice as long as I discovered yet more loose plaster so decided to hack the lot off and start from fresh. So now the room is full of dust, has heaps of rotten plaster and horsehair on the floor and every time I sneeze, or blow my nose, there is black snot coming out from all the plaster dust I breathed in.
> I'm bneing lazy too since I discovered that the brock walls were completely uneven under the plaster which will make plasterig a nightmare. It'll be 2 inches thick in places and only half an inch in others so, I have battened the walls out and tomorrow will nail up plasterboard. Easy peasy fast result. I'll still have some plastering with a trowel to do though but not literally whole walls. Those flipping 1860 bricklayers were rubbish!
> Then all I have to do is put fireproof boarding in the fireplace, get the rayburn in and install the flue etc, scour the quarry tiles by hand and repolish with cardinal red polish and that, hopefully will be it, allb ar the wallpapering which I can do any time.Oh, and tiling behind the rayburn but that's easy and quick.
> I won't know what to do with myself when I've done it all. Hmmm.....I wonder if I could build a conservatory at the back out of recycled bricks and windows from down the dump. (goes to find a pad to draw some plans on)


 
i know lol you will be lost for things to do an ewwwwwwwwwww at the black snot woman tmi lol 

you know that smell you smell when you go into nerys garage (animal room) the like garlic smell lol 

i have that wufting up from under the couch at the mo he must be dreaming he is musking lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I bet you've spat ur drink out loads of times looking at pics on there :roll2:


i cringed never mind spat my drink :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> As per usual the job took twice as long as I discovered yet more loose plaster so decided to hack the lot off and start from fresh. So now the room is full of dust, has heaps of rotten plaster and horsehair on the floor and every time I sneeze, or blow my nose, there is black snot coming out from all the plaster dust I breathed in.
> I'm bneing lazy too since I discovered that the brock walls were completely uneven under the plaster which will make plasterig a nightmare. It'll be 2 inches thick in places and only half an inch in others so, I have battened the walls out and tomorrow will nail up plasterboard. Easy peasy fast result. I'll still have some plastering with a trowel to do though but not literally whole walls. Those flipping 1860 bricklayers were rubbish!
> Then all I have to do is put fireproof boarding in the fireplace, get the rayburn in and install the flue etc, scour the quarry tiles by hand and repolish with cardinal red polish and that, hopefully will be it, allb ar the wallpapering which I can do any time.Oh, and tiling behind the rayburn but that's easy and quick.
> I won't know what to do with myself when I've done it all. Hmmm.....I wonder if I could build a conservatory at the back out of recycled bricks and windows from down the dump. (goes to find a pad to draw some plans on)


Awww don't build a conservatory, loads of hard work and the glass will just get covered in dog snot.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have decided that i would very much like to marry verne off big brother. I think Mini-Me is wonderful!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Oh forgot the ginger thing LOl does my loft count reinsulated it myself OH good with playstation not so good wiith help so my loft looks like a reptile filled silver and orange space blanket padded cell LOL suits e down to the ground :whistling2:
> 
> p xx


yeah molly thats cool you dont have to try to be in our gang hee hee 

your cool you can party with us :2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ok im going to go bindge out on some food im starving!! have some ginger breads or sumfin help my morning / night whatever sickness xxx


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

:eek4:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Awww don't build a conservatory, loads of hard work and the glass will just get covered in dog snot.


lol they can window lick an keep them clean woman :2thumb:



Ragmoth said:


> I have decided that i would very much like to marry verne off big brother. I think Mini-Me is wonderful!!


Oooooo he is smaller than me wahoooooo someone thats smaller than me yay :no1:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> *clears throat*
> 
> My bum is on display in 18+, proud of it too i am  My best feature!!
> 
> Ok, i may be a bit squiffy


Bare faced cheek :lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

your not old hunni dont listen to the nasty people :2thumb:

Aww thank hun 
thankgoodness I'm too old to be airing any bits on 18+ there was a erm 
penis :grin1: on there the other day LOL off to join the RFUk convent LOL 

p xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> ok im going to go bindge out on some food im starving!! have some ginger breads or sumfin help my morning / night whatever sickness xxx


nighty night sweety :2thumb:xxxxx


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Actually, i am wearinf french knickers so i'm only half bare faced cheek!!:lol2:

Did i mention i love Verne?


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> As per usual the job took twice as long as I discovered yet more loose plaster so decided to hack the lot off and start from fresh. So now the room is full of dust, has heaps of rotten plaster and horsehair on the floor and every time I sneeze, or blow my nose, there is black snot coming out from all the plaster dust I breathed in.
> I'm bneing lazy too since I discovered that the brock walls were completely uneven under the plaster which will make plasterig a nightmare. It'll be 2 inches thick in places and only half an inch in others so, I have battened the walls out and tomorrow will nail up plasterboard. Easy peasy fast result. I'll still have some plastering with a trowel to do though but not literally whole walls. Those flipping 1860 bricklayers were rubbish!
> Then all I have to do is put fireproof boarding in the fireplace, get the rayburn in and install the flue etc, scour the quarry tiles by hand and repolish with cardinal red polish and that, hopefully will be it, allb ar the wallpapering which I can do any time.Oh, and tiling behind the rayburn but that's easy and quick.
> I won't know what to do with myself when I've done it all. Hmmm.....I wonder if I could build a conservatory at the back out of recycled bricks and windows from down the dump. (goes to find a pad to draw some plans on)


So that's tomorrow morning taken care of, what you got planned for the rest of the weekend :whistling2:



Emmaj said:


> get out get off tut your rude im a woman of the cloth tut :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Um Emma hun, I don't think your dressing gown really counts my love :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Bare faced cheek :lol2:


LOLOL go evie 



Molly75 said:


> your not old hunni dont listen to the nasty people :2thumb:
> 
> Aww thank hun
> thankgoodness I'm too old to be airing any bits on 18+ there was a erm
> ...


but dont hun your better than that keep em in hun keep em in lol 



Ragmoth said:


> Actually, i am wearinf french knickers so i'm only half bare faced cheek!!:lol2:
> 
> thats for 18+ girl behave LOL:lol2:
> 
> Did i mention i love Verne?


and yeps im taller than him wahoooooooooooo


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes. When I refused to sell satin rats to Lover and Princess and ended up with them both bitching on every rat forum. and then emailed people who had bought them to say they would be dead in 4 months.

Put it this way, some of them are still going over the age of 2yr now.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> So that's tomorrow morning taken care of, what you got planned for the rest of the weekend :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Um Emma hun, I don't think your dressing gown really counts my love :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
darn nabbit pah 

i tried :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Yes. When I refused to sell satin rats to Lover and Princess and ended up with them both bitching on every rat forum. and then emailed people who had bought them to say they would be dead in 4 months.
> 
> Put it this way, some of them are still going over the age of 2yr now.


 
you wanna join the party laura ? :flrt:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Yes. When I refused to sell satin rats to Lover and Princess and ended up with them both bitching on every rat forum. and then emailed people who had bought them to say they would be dead in 4 months.
> 
> Put it this way, some of them are still going over the age of 2yr now.


i never did that!? i remember a phone call from you about the satins but i never said anywthing about them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Parrrrrtyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

im being serious now i swear i promise laura i never done that about satin rats i said dianes didnt look satin as no one knows much about satin rats. i dont know if jess ever did emails..


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Yes. When I refused to sell satin rats to Lover and Princess and ended up with them both bitching on every rat forum. and then emailed people who had bought them to say they would be dead in 4 months.
> 
> Put it this way, some of them are still going over the age of 2yr now.


 
Oh that's not nice!! 

I used to belong to a couple of other forums before i came here and there were alot of people who would bitch like hell over the net but once we were face to face they said naff all, funny that aint it! :whistling2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> yeah molly thats cool you dont have to try to be in our gang hee hee
> 
> your cool you can party with us :2thumb:


 
Aww than QQQQQ sss :flrt: 
p xx


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Parrrrrtyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:2thumb:


Friendly, boozy, happy happy joy joy ginger paaaarteeeeee! :welcome:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you know that smell you smell when you go into nerys garage (animal room) the like garlic smell lol
> 
> i have that wufting up from under the couch at the mo he must be dreaming he is musking lol


Can't smell a thing cos my nose is full of black snot. Good thing really cos that garlic smell is nasty. Nery's brought back an animal cage she borrowed off me and I shoved it in the car for safekkeeping, then went out later. As the car warmed up, I started to notice a nasty garlic type smell emerging.

After asking her, it turns out she had Pip in there when she first got him. You know Pip who sprayed her 20 times in one day? Well he was living in the cage at the time.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I was just wondering Emma, how tall are you (not)? :hmm:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Aww than QQQQQ sss :flrt:
> p xx


ya welcome hunni :flrt:



Evie said:


> Friendly, boozy, happy happy joy joy ginger paaaarteeeeee! :welcome:


is that what it is really :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



fenwoman said:


> Can't smell a thing cos my nose is full of black snot. Good thing really cos that garlic smell is nasty. Nery's brought back an animal cage she borrowed off me and I shoved it in the car for safekkeeping, then went out later. As the car warmed up, I started to notice a nasty garlic type smell emerging.


LooooooL pam its ace init hee hee i have that smell coming from under my sofa lol


Oooooooooo matt mr greedygecko is gonna join us come on matt :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I was just wondering Emma, how tall are you (not)? :hmm:


 
Im 4ft 10" :blush:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOl my house smells like wet snake and lizard funny smell like wet dog mixed with poo  
LOl maybe its the meecees i can smell instead LOL
p xx


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i'm around 5 ft 2/5 ft 4 or something..


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Im 4ft 10" :blush:


 
Awwww tiny tot!! I am definitely gonna have to come meet you now, i mean your skunks :whistling2: I promise not to laugh at you, you vertically challenged person you!! Awwwwwww :flrt:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Im 4ft 10" :blush:


 
How tall are you on your knees


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Im 4ft 10" :blush:


OMG, you is dinky :flrt: My Ione is 8 and she's 4ft 11 (and probably a bit more now!) :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> How tall are you on your knees


 
ahah!! thts funni..


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> Im 4ft 10" :blush:


 
Aww that's not small : victory:I'm only 5ft i've vivs bigger than me LOL
p xx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm 5ft 7

Built like a grey hound, all muscle and no fat lol


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Lover said:


> ahah!! thts funni..


 
are you really smiling or do you have wind ?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

scrap that, retired greyhound lol


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I'm 5ft 7
> 
> Built like a grey hound, all muscle and no fat lol


I'm 5ft 6, all fat and no muscle :whistling2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> How tall are you on your knees


She'd only just reach my boobs stood up....as long as they were in me bra :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> are really smiling or do you have wind ?


 
ahaha nah its smiling i int got wind.. yet


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> How tall are you on your knees


 Or when you aren't standing on a stool - don't deny it you stand on stools all the time you said so :lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> She'd only just reach my boobs stood up....as long as they were in me bra :blush: :lol2:


 
:roll2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> LOl my house smells like wet snake and lizard funny smell like wet dog mixed with poo
> LOl maybe its the meecees i can smell instead LOL
> p xx


 
mine stinks of skunk poops an such an dogs lol



Lover said:


> i'm around 5 ft 2/5 ft 4 or something..


yeah tall lol



Ragmoth said:


> Awwww tiny tot!! I am definitely gonna have to come meet you now, i mean your skunks :whistling2: I promise not to laugh at you, you vertically challenged person you!! Awwwwwww :flrt:


lol you can laff all you want just pee in ma loo an not on the floor lol:lol2:



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> How tall are you on your knees


shorter than i am on my feet :Na_Na_Na_Na:



mrfluff said:


> OMG, you is dinky :flrt: My Ione is 8 and she's 4ft 11 (and probably a bit more now!) :lol2:


im a dinky donk lol



Lover said:


> ahah!! thts funni..


oi woman does ya wanna slap :devil:

joke :lol2:



Molly75 said:


> Aww that's not small : victory:I'm only 5ft i've vivs bigger than me LOL
> p xx


 
yay your ickle too:flrt:


Pimperella said:


> I'm 5ft 7
> 
> Built like a grey hound, all muscle and no fat lol


 
lol you have stood next to me haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> She'd only just reach my boobs stood up....as long as they were in me bra :blush: :lol2:


 Classic!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> I'm 5ft 6, all fat and no muscle :whistling2:


what ever is all i will say :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> She'd only just reach my boobs stood up....as long as they were in me bra :blush: :lol2:


wow if only i was that way inclined i would so be in my eliment now :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> lol you have stood next to me haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
yup, but i'm used to small people. my sister next down from me is 4ft 11


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> :roll2:





Evie said:


> Classic!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Tis really true : victory: (I'm 6ft 1!)


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

hey emma i was wondering you still having the kittens from jess?


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> wow if only i was that way inclined i would so be in my eliment now :flrt::flrt:


I'm a broken women now Em I tells ya :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

yay your ickle too:flrt:

Hee hee midget gem LOL Oh calls me hobbit how flattering LOL
p xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> hey emma i was wondering you still having the kittens from jess?


yeps he is my ickle man an im gonna have to be nice to jen an gary see if they will bring him over i know jess wants to come too to meet the other skunks :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> yay your ickle too:flrt:
> 
> Hee hee midget gem LOL Oh calls me hobbit how flattering LOL
> p xx


I call my in laws the Oomp a loompas :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I'm a broken women now Em I tells ya :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
you know you want me baby :lol2:


Molly75 said:


> yay your ickle too:flrt:
> 
> Hee hee midget gem LOL Oh calls me hobbit how flattering LOL
> p xx


 
LOL i get shorty an all sorts lol but yeps im ickle too lol


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeps he is my ickle man an im gonna have to be nice to jen an gary see if they will bring him over i know jess wants to come too to meet the other skunks :lol2:


oo cool having both my auntie wants to get kitten and if the other she has doesnt go to her friend my auntie will be getting him aww hope he comes free lmao.. there lovely XD I hate living in my area so far from everyone..jess is only down the road takes 10 mins get hers haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I call my in laws the Oomp a loompas :lol2:


i spat my beer ffs you did it arggggggggh you made me do it tut:devil: :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

everyone drinking but me  pants...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> oo cool having both my auntie wants to get kitten and if the other she has doesnt go to her friend my auntie will be getting him aww hope he comes free lmao.. there lovely XD I hate living in my area so far from everyone..jess is only down the road takes 10 mins get hers haha


 
ask her if you can come with them when they bring kitty to me : victory:

you can meet my lot then too


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Lover said:


> everyone drinking but me  pants...


 
12 year olds drink hooch dont they ?

im on my 3rd can not long started


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> I was just wondering Emma, how tall are you (not)? :hmm:


 Let's just say that I've got taller mushrooms in my fridge.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> everyone drinking but me  *pants...[/*quote]
> 
> yips i have them on : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> 12 year olds drink hooch dont they ?
> 
> im on my 3rd can not long started


 
only 3 part timer lol :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> ask her if you can come with them when they bring kitty to me : victory:
> 
> you can meet my lot then too


 
al ask may not be room though jess takes up hell of room lmao only joking aha! depends if jen would let me we had few banters an all we cool atm but up to them really.


oh an no ..no drink ..lukit my sig a hint?


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Lover said:
> 
> 
> > everyone drinking but me  *pants...*
> ...


 
not the other night you didnt lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Let's just say that I've got taller mushrooms in my fridge.


LOL pam you probs have :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> only 3 part timer lol :lol2:


only been about 20 mins or so since i started


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Evie said:


> Or when you aren't standing on a stool - don't deny it you stand on stools all the time you said so :lol2:


 If you are talking to our Emma, you have it wrong. She sits on 'stools. That's short for toadstools. She works part time in a garden centre as a garden gnome. Hehehehehe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> al ask may not be room though jess takes up hell of room lmao only joking aha! depends if jen would let me we had few banters an all we cool atm but up to them really.
> 
> 
> oh an no ..no drink ..lukit my sig a hint?


im sure they will if you ask jess hun : victory:



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Emmaj said:
> 
> 
> > not the other night you didnt lol
> ...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> im sure they will if you ask jess hun : victory:


jess wouldnt mind i dont think we like god mates al ask jen if its a definate??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> only been about 20 mins or so since i started


 
late starter then yeah :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> shush you dont tell my dark secrets :mf_dribble::lol2:


 
...lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> If you are talking to our Emma, you have it wrong. She sits on 'stools. That's short for toadstools. She works part time in a garden centre as a garden gnome. Hehehehehe


i have a fishing rod an a hat too :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:



Lover said:


> jess wouldnt mind i dont think we like god mates al ask jen if its a definate??


 
okies hun


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> If you are talking to our Emma, you have it wrong. She sits on 'stools. That's short for toadstools. She works part time in a garden centre as a garden gnome. Hehehehehe


:roll2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> ...lol


 
do you wants a slap matthew ???????:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> late starter then yeah :2thumb::lol2:


 
yeah better than premature i guess but i make up for it with stamina : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> :roll2:


oi behave woman :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> i spat my beer ffs you did it arggggggggh you made me do it tut:devil: :lol2:


Moi?? *looks serene and innocent*



Lover said:


> everyone drinking but me  pants...


Not me hun, I'm on the diet coke : victory:



fenwoman said:


> If you are talking to our Emma, you have it wrong. She sits on 'stools. That's short for toadstools. She works part time in a garden centre as a garden gnome. Hehehehehe


Aww, that's quite a cute image. Do you think they give her a ickle step ladder to help her up :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> yeah better than premature i guess but i make up for it with stamina : victory:


Oooo do you now :2thumb:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> do you wants a slap matthew ???????:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
I thought you'd never ask :whistling2:

where...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Moi?? *looks serene and innocent*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you tut lol :lol2:

ooooooooo im scared of heights so a ladders no good :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> oi behave woman :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


I am behaving but I couldn't think of a single word to post so just rofl

Anyhow what time you on duty tomorrow? Don't you get piles sitting all day with a rod in ya hand?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I thought you'd never ask :whistling2:
> 
> where...


 
erm...........here now bend over :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> I am behaving but I couldn't think of a single word to post so just rofl
> 
> Anyhow what time you on duty tomorrow? Don't you get piles sitting all day with a rod in ya hand?


LOOOOOOOL 

i get a lay in they lazy on sats so im up at 10am :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oooo do you now :2thumb:


 

yep ! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I need a *** n i'll get a couple more beers from outside - should be nice n cold


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> yep ! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I need a *** n i'll get a couple more beers from outside - should be nice n cold


okies babe enjoy an hurry back :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

back..went off on phone haha ... what i miss


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> back..went off on phone haha ... what i miss


meeeeeeeeeeeee you missed meeeeeeeeeeee:flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Lover said:


> back..went off on phone haha ... what i miss


Well.......I've just fed my fish. Ooh, ooh wait, my night's getting exciting; I'm about to let the dog in the garden for a wee :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeee you missed meeeeeeeeeeee:flrt:


 
he he i sure did 

where did this ginger party go ..gate crashin another thread...come bk to this one...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im Baaaaacccckkkkkkkk someone rudely interrupted the party by ringing me:bash:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Lover said:


> he he i sure did
> 
> where did this ginger party go ..gate crashin another thread...come bk to this one...


Seeing as Cat wasn't around to appreciate the gingerness we went with a 'shortie' theme. Didn't we Em :whistling2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

hehe whoo the ginger party is bk on track..


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> Well.......I've just fed my fish. Ooh, ooh wait, my night's getting exciting; I'm about to let the dog in the garden for a wee :2thumb::2thumb:


 
LOl that sounds as exciting as my night I've just picked some stuck skin off the blue tongue skink baby LOL major fun ere :Na_Na_Na_Na:
p xxx


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Ooh, ooh wait, my night's getting exciting; I'm about to let the dog in the garden *for a wee* :2thumb::2thumb:


would it be wrong to say i just did the same 

beer went through me 

joking!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> LOl that sounds as exciting as my night I've just picked some stuck skin off the blue tongue skink baby LOL major fun ere :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> p xxx


We're both living the high life tonight eh? : victory:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> We're both living the high life tonight eh? : victory:


:2thumb: I might even get a bear LOL and put lemonade in it how daring LOL
p xx

hah ha ha put bear can't even type today mean't beer


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just gone round and cleaned 8 litter trays fed cats and hedgies, just got to clean up after the dogs after last wee. My life is more exciting than yours:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

better than mine i jus sat on my ass eating cola millions....


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> would it be wrong to say i just did the same
> 
> beer went through me
> 
> joking!


:roll2::roll2:

I bet that'll make Emma snort her drink out AGAIN :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Well.......I've just fed my fish. Ooh, ooh wait, my night's getting exciting; I'm about to let the dog in the garden for a wee :2thumb::2thumb:


im excited for you hun it was exciting :2thumb::lol2:



Lover said:


> he he i sure did
> 
> where did this ginger party go ..gate crashin another thread...come bk to this one...


 
its here it never left 



Shell195 said:


> Im Baaaaacccckkkkkkkk someone rudely interrupted the party by ringing me:bash:


wahoooooooooooooo shell welcome back woman 



mrfluff said:


> Seeing as Cat wasn't around to appreciate the gingerness we went with a 'shortie' theme. Didn't we Em :whistling2:


yeh yeah im am a shorty and.................LOL:lol2:



Lover said:


> hehe whoo the ginger party is bk on track..


always has been lol



Molly75 said:


> LOl that sounds as exciting as my night I've just picked some stuck skin off the blue tongue skink baby LOL major fun ere :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> p xxx


nice really nice :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> :2thumb: I might even get a bear LOL and put lemonade in it how daring LOL
> p xx
> 
> hah ha ha put bear can't even type today mean't beer


Now you just calm it down there you wild thing :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Shell195 said:


> Ive just gone round and cleaned 8 litter trays fed cats and hedgies, just got to clean up after the dogs after last wee. My life is more exciting than yours:Na_Na_Na_Na:


You win hands down :no1:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> :roll2::roll2:
> 
> I bet that'll make Emma snort her drink out AGAIN :no1:


 
let's hope so....:whistling2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

wat bwt me emma im ure bitch not matt  aha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> :2thumb: I might even get a bear LOL and put lemonade in it how daring LOL
> p xx
> 
> hah ha ha put bear can't even type today mean't beer


go you hee hee 



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> would it be wrong to say i just did the same
> 
> beer went through me
> 
> joking!


dint wet ya leg did it ?



Shell195 said:


> Ive just gone round and cleaned 8 litter trays fed cats and hedgies, just got to clean up after the dogs after last wee. My life is more exciting than yours:Na_Na_Na_Na:


my lifes like yours its cool :2thumb:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Lover said:


> wat bwt me emma im ure bitch not matt  aha


Didn't understand a word of that :blush:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Molly75*  
_LOl that sounds as exciting as my night I've just picked some stuck skin off the blue tongue skink baby LOL major fun ere :Na_Na_Na_Na:
p xxx_
nice really nice :lol2:
Hee hee she's tried to bite me as well  ungrateful cow :whistling2:




mrfluff said:


> Now you just calm it down there you wild thing :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ohhhh i could have just beer be even wilder LOL :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> p xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sat here drinking Dark Rum and diet Pepsi Yum yum

I am 5ft 3 1/2 inches tall and a bit on the cuddley side :whistling2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Shell, that's what i am cuddly. But only round my hips and bum. :whistling2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Didn't understand a word of that :blush:


emmas siggy ehe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> :roll2::roll2:
> 
> I bet that'll make Emma snort her drink out AGAIN :no1:


 
no but a skunk spilled it :devil::lol2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Lover said:


> wat bwt me emma im ure bitch not matt  aha


 
Haha - FAIL :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Shell, that's what i am cuddly. But only round my hips and bum. :whistling2:


 

:lol2: I have boobs too


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> go you hee hee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a bit - but it was warm


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Sat here drinking Dark Rum and diet Pepsi Yum yum
> 
> I am 5ft 3 1/2 inches tall and a bit on the cuddley side :whistling2:


There's nothing wrong with cuddly :2thumb: I like to think of myself as 'shapely' (on a good day!) : victory:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh no Lover, i meant i really didn't understand what it says. I presume wat means what but what's "bwt"? Sorry to be thick!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> wat bwt me emma im ure bitch not matt  aha


you can be my other biatch but matts my main biatch lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> a bit - but it was warm


 
Eeeeh warm and wet:whistling2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> no but a skunk spilled it :devil::lol2:


I feel for the drinks in ur house I really do :lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I got pouchie-ness LOL and my jeans don't seem to fit now  
p xx


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I have boobs too


I have boobs too, well i did but they've gone into sniper mode and are hidden after feeding babies :whip:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> a bit - but it was warm


ok i may get sprayed the skunks are wrestling...............i hope i wont lol


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Oh no Lover, i meant i really didn't understand what it says. I presume wat means what but what's "bwt"? Sorry to be thick!


 about..bout..bwt.. txt speak :blush:

second best..sloppy second..always my luck lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I feel for the drinks in ur house I really do :lol2:


they are terrible i cant leave my drink the skunks have it tut :lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Lover said:


> about..bout..bwt.. txt speak :blush:
> 
> second best..sloppy second..always my luck lol


Ha ha, i'm with you now. I don't get text speak at all, to be honest :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> I have boobs too, well i did but they've gone into sniper mode and are hidden after feeding babies :whip:


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL OMG i cant stop laffin :lol2:

sorry hunni :flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> I got pouchie-ness LOL and my jeans don't seem to fit now
> p xx


Tis ok hun, is not ur fault, did you not realise that jeans always shrink more with every wash :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lover said:


> about..bout..bwt.. txt speak :blush:
> 
> second best..sloppy second..always my luck lol


i nearly had to get my kids to decipher that:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i really need to stop with txt speak i need to speak 'english' most people never understand me anyway not unusual.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you can be my other biatch but matts my main biatch lol


 
Damn right 

lol

Shell195:


> Eeeeh warm and wet:whistling2:


 
that's how I like it 


this threads being posted on too quickly I'm under the influence of alcohol & can't type quick enough to reply....:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> i really need to stop with txt speak i need to speak 'english' most people never understand me anyway not unusual.


ye lik co it no gud lik jus don do it k


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think I may be older than all of you in fact maybe older than the whole forum:lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> Tis ok hun, is not ur fault, did you not realise that jeans always shrink more with every wash :whistling2:


 
Oh thanks for that hun now i can eat all I want cos they will defo shrink in the next wash i salute you :notworthy::notworthy: for fab info :flrt:
p xx


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL OMG i cant stop laffin :lol2:
> 
> sorry hunni :flrt:


That's alright chick, you laugh away. I like to make people smile  xxx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Lover said:


> about..bout..bwt.. txt speak :blush:
> 
> second best..sloppy second..always my luck lol


That's cleared something up for me; I've never been able to understand what bwt meant :blush:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Damn right
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


 
lol yes i se one comment go to reply seeing another four..thought i was lsoing it least im not the only one lol... nice n wet ey lmaoo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Damn right
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


matt you so know ya luffs me :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ahhhhhh


i couldnt keep up with your posts so just skipped a few posts, CONFUSEDDD.COM! haha

you was all typing to quick so i dont get much of the thread, but Ragmouth, hahahahahahahaahha!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> ye lik co it no gud lik jus don do it k


stop runin ya gums n tlk proper.. nt bwt al da misin letaz iz it? wkd??

lol


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Whatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt? Don't start on me or i'll be forced to stalk you!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I think I may be older than all of you in fact maybe older than the whole forum:lol2:


Nooooooooooooo shell tut dont you dare woman :2thumb:



Lover said:


> lol yes i se one comment go to reply seeing another four..thought i was lsoing it least im not the only one lol... nice n wet ey lmaoo


 you been on ginger ale ?


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

:devil: No text speak, it should be banned. I just don't GET IT!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I gave up smoking for 3 years got ill had an operation felt crap put on weight felt worse soooooooooooooooooo Ive just started smoking again, well about 8 weeks ago so now I feel better and am losing weight. Cant win really:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Whatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt? Don't start on me or i'll be forced to stalk you!!


 
Me!!! Aargghhhh! And you know where i live! But did i tell you i have a killer crocodile so watch out because he might get you!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> stop runin ya gums n tlk proper.. nt bwt al da misin letaz iz it? wkd??
> 
> lol


ay soz gal:lol2:



Ragmoth said:


> Whatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt? Don't start on me or i'll be forced to stalk you!!


 
what eh who?


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Lover said:


> lol yes i se one comment go to reply seeing another four..thought i was lsoing it least im not the only one lol... *nice n wet* ey lmaoo


 
I nearly understood what you typed there...


& yeah it's best that way, well Emma was :whistling2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I gave up smoking for 3 years got ill had an operation felt crap put on weight felt worse soooooooooooooooooo Ive just started smoking again, well about 8 weeks ago so now I feel better and am losing weight. Cant win really:whistling2:


And people wonder why i won't stop smoking. I'm not happy being a size 12 as it is, not after being a size 8 right up until i got pregnant with my second. 

**** are my friends!! Ssshhh


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I gave up smoking for 3 years got ill had an operation felt crap put on weight felt worse soooooooooooooooooo Ive just started smoking again, well about 8 weeks ago so now I feel better and am losing weight. Cant win really:whistling2:


 
I know what ya mean! Well i dont! But, my dad did the same thing! and hes not getting any sore throats, colds, coughs etc now hes smoking!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> :devil: No text speak, it should be banned. I just don't GET IT!!!


Ok, but can I please use 'ur' for 'your' as I'm too lazy to keep typing 'your' :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> And people wonder why i won't stop smoking. I'm not happy being a size 12 as it is, not after being a size 8 right up until i got pregnant with my second.
> 
> **** are my friends!! Ssshhh


can i high five you?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I gave up smoking for 3 years got ill had an operation felt crap put on weight felt worse soooooooooooooooooo Ive just started smoking again, well about 8 weeks ago so now I feel better and am losing weight. Cant win really:whistling2:


 
well i stopped an started again lol :blush:



farmercoope said:


> Me!!! Aargghhhh! And you know where i live! But did i tell you i have a killer crocodile so watch out because he might get you!


 
Joooooooooooooooooooooooooe :flrt:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> what eh who?


It's alright Em, it's FarmerC and his killer croc!! :bash:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Evie said:


> That's OK though 'cos you have a defender :lol2:
> 
> I am the wicked witch who works in the pet shop :devil:
> I'll get you my pretties.....and your little dogs too hehehehe :lol2:


Omg, Wizard of Oz reference.... YAY!! :flrt:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> matt you so know ya luffs me :flrt:


Of course - you lurve me too :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> It's alright Em, it's FarmerC and his killer croc!! :bash:


 
:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

read about my latest adventures in the dispatch!! haha, well dont! because i wont be in it! but still


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I gave up smoking for 3 years got ill had an operation felt crap put on weight felt worse soooooooooooooooooo Ive just started smoking again, well about 8 weeks ago so now I feel better and am losing weight. Cant win really:whistling2:


 
smoking FTW :no1:


well done....


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> And people wonder why i won't stop smoking. I'm not happy being a size 12 as it is, not after being a size 8 right up until i got pregnant with my second.
> 
> **** are my friends!! Ssshhh


I've worked really hard in the last couple of months to pile some of my weight loss back on :lol2: So I'm now on the straight and narrow and sticking with the diet :devil:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> well i stopped an started again lol :blush:


are you smoking again now Em, have you gone back to the dark side!:lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

yay I has the stella now  need doughnut can't decide apple or custard????

p xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Of course - you lurve me too :flrt:


I dooooooooo:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

lol i jus noticed my bad typin almost as worse as txt speak..
lol n stop chattin bwt emmas dogs wet mouth... :whistling2:

i quit smokin 1st ahhhhaaaa


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> can i high five you?


Errrmmm NO! But you can buy me a drink if you ever see me round town. Ha that would be nice, but you don't even know what i look like. :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Of course - you lurve me too :flrt:





Molly75 said:


> yay I has the stella now  need doughnut can't decide apple or custard????
> 
> p xx


 
yeah go you molly :2thumb:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> smoking FTW :no1:
> 
> 
> well done....


Now I know what bwt means......please can I ask what FTW means :blush:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Errrmmm NO! But you can buy me a drink if you ever see me round town. Ha that would be nice, but you don't even know what i look like. :blush:


 
Lol, you ever come in the pilgrim?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> lol i jus noticed my bad typin almost as worse as txt speak..
> lol n stop chattin bwt emmas dogs wet mouth... :whistling2:
> 
> i quit smokin 1st ahhhhaaaa


 
all my dogs have wet mouths lol


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> yay I has the stella now  need doughnut can't decide apple or custard????
> 
> p xx


Please eat a custard one for me :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Shurrup, i'm having a faaaggggg!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> yeah go you molly :2thumb:


 LOl wild eh :Na_Na_Na_Na: and its got no lemonade it I'm well wild me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
p xx


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Ok, but can I please use 'ur' for 'your' as I'm too lazy to keep typing 'your' :2thumb:


i fink da way im goin ill b typn lik dat 2 ....


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I really needs to go to bed, but I is having too much fun in here :whip:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> Please eat a custard one for me :mf_dribble:


Yay you want one I have 5 :flrt:
paula xx


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

cough* dirty smokers cough***
lols wow it feels gd t say tht rather than have it directed at me.. lmao


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> It's alright Em, it's FarmerC and his killer cock!! :bash:


 
:blush:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> i fink da way im goin ill b typn lik dat 2 ....


If you say so chick, if you say so...


*What's he say?*


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

greedy-gecho7 said:


> :blush:


 
she said croc!!! Lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Shurrup, i'm having a faaaggggg![/
> 
> 
> Now I need one. my Oh said i was a better person when I smoked(he never has) so I did:whistling2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Yay you want one I have 5 :flrt:
> paula xx


No fank you, I'm being good, but if you could eat one and describe it in near pornographic terms please, that'd be great : victory:



Lover said:


> cough* dirty smokers cough***
> lols wow it feels gd t say tht rather than have it directed at me.. lmao


That they is :whip:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

HAAA watchin dirty sanchez pretty sick in tha head.. loool


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

:roll2:


farmercoope said:


> she said croc!!! Lol


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Wahhhhh! I just had to go back and check what i said then! Stop it! I'm old enough to be his... big sister! :whip:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

my head feels heavy


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeee you missed meeeeeeeeeeee:flrt:



Would you 2 get a room?:blush::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> LOl wild eh :Na_Na_Na_Na: and its got no lemonade it I'm well wild me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> p xx


you wild child you hee hee 



mrfluff said:


> I really needs to go to bed, but I is having too much fun in here :whip:


nooooooooooo you wont go bed 



Lover said:


> cough* dirty smokers cough***
> lols wow it feels gd t say tht rather than have it directed at me.. lmao


 
oi hush lol 



farmercoope said:


> she said croc!!! Lol


Joe no please i dont need to know joe your my ickle jo jo :bash:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Wahhhhh! I just had to go back and check what i said then! Stop it! I'm old enough to be his... big sister! :whip:


how olds yu?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Would you 2 get a room?:blush::whistling2:


 
we got one right here!! aha


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Joe no please i dont need to know joe your my ickle jo jo :bash:


 

Im an angel emma, obviously!:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Would you 2 get a room?:blush::whistling2:


me an lover hey 


ooooo pam dint know you was like that :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> No fank you, I'm being good, but if you could eat one and describe it in near pornographic terms please, that'd be great : victory:
> 
> hee hee now i spat my drink larfing
> ok its round a full of yummyness and it dribbles all around ya mouth when you bite into it hah ah ah and it tastes great but don't have the apple one cos its full of nasty lumpy bits :whistling2:
> p xx


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Wahhhhh! I just had to go back and check what i said then! Stop it! I'm old enough to be his... big sister! :whip:


 
kinky..... :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Im an angel emma, obviously!:flrt:


yeah an i saw you askin her age how can you be ma lil bro tut :bash::lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> how olds yu?


24. And i have a child who is only 10 years younger than you!!! God that sounds odd. 

Just think i could of walked past you and could do so any day and you wouldn't know it's me. Muhahahahahahaha << that was an evil laugh!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

pam can join yess....?


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> nooooooooooo you wont go bed


I needs to, it is all lonely up there; it keeps calling me and begging me to give it cuddles. How can I leave it alone when it needs me so much?? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> kinky..... :whistling2:


its true i know


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

ha ha doughnut porn EPIC FAIL 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> 24. And i have a child who is only 10 years younger than you!!! God that sounds odd.
> 
> Just think i could of walked past you and could do so any day and you wouldn't know it's me. Muhahahahahahaha << that was an evil laugh!


 
well you wouldnt know its me neither!!

ever come in the pilgrim?:2thumb:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> well you wouldnt know its me neither!!
> 
> ever come in the pilgrim?:2thumb:


The Pilgrim? You mean that chavvy scumhole?? :devil:


Course i do, it's cheap!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lover said:


> pam can join yess....?


Our Pam is always welcome


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> mrfluff said:
> 
> 
> > No fank you, I'm being good, but if you could eat one and describe it in near pornographic terms please, that'd be great : victory:
> ...


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> The Pilgrim? You mean that chavvy scumhole?? :devil:
> 
> 
> Course i do, it's cheap!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I WORK THERE!!

haha

and its not as bad as the moon for chavs!:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> i fink da way im goin ill b typn lik dat 2 ....


unoil be a tarken in doilec jess to be us okkard es yew bors n mawthers toipen tha darft tex spake.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I needs to, it is all lonely up there; it keeps calling me and begging me to give it cuddles. How can I leave it alone when it needs me so much?? :whistling2:


Nooooooooooo stay here tut 



Molly75 said:


> ha ha doughnut porn EPIC FAIL
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


what ??



farmercoope said:


> well you wouldnt know its me neither!!
> 
> ever come in the pilgrim?:2thumb:


how old are you again ???????????


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> its true i know


 
It's all coming out now - just like the other night :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> unoil be a tarken in doilec jess to be us okkard es yew bors n mawthers toipen tha darft tex spake.


 
is this your german background coming out?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> Molly75 said:
> 
> 
> > *sighs* You was doing so well till you got to the lumpy bit :whip:
> ...


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> I WORK THERE!!
> 
> haha
> 
> and its not as bad as the moon for chavs!:whistling2:


Don't go in the moon. Not been in there since i was 16! I'll look out for you next time i'm in. I'll come and say hello!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You are all babbys Bless:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

how olds peeps outa curiosity..mind u curiosity killed tha cat.. am 17 :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Our Pam is always welcome


deffo :flrt:



mrfluff said:


> Molly75 said:
> 
> 
> > *sighs* You was doing so well till you got to the lumpy bit :whip:
> ...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

im 30:blush:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Don't go in the moon. Not been in there since i was 16! I'll look out for you next time i'm in. I'll come and say hello!


dya no what i look like even? lol


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> You are all babbys Bless:lol2:


Iz not, Iz 32 :devil:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

hee hee we shoud all start a special club i even got special rehomer in my sig :Na_Na_Na_Na:
mind you that might mean all hoomans here are special here not the reps?????
p xx


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> unoil be a tarken in doilec jess to be us okkard es yew bors n mawthers toipen tha darft tex spake.


 
I read that as if you were Zak Dingle mg:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im ahem ahem





49 years old


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I iz nearly 34 :whistling2:
p xx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im ahem ahem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25 you say? I thought you was only 21 :whistling2: :2thumb:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

*26 til June*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> hee hee we shoud all start a special club i even got special rehomer in my sig :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> mind you that might mean all hoomans here are special here not the reps?????
> p xx


we have one here woman lol 




Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I read that as if you were Zak Dingle mg:


you are zac aint you ???


Shell195 said:


> Im ahem ahem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i loveeeeeeeeeeeees you shell mwah :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

aww small pront age like it LOL

getting old words of wisdon and wearing support knickers to hold belly in place lol and worst bit I actually rave about em 
p xx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> I iz nearly 34 :whistling2:
> p xx


I'm starting to feel young again :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm really gonna have to go to bed, I'm getting hungry :devil:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> joe your not what i thought :whistling2:


 
what am i then! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:roll2::roll2:

My body maybe 49 but my mind is 25 according to my daughter(nearly 20):lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

wont be long till i hit pillow too up early damn it !!!


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you are zac aint you ???


 
maybe..... the Essex version yeah :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

im getting hungry too, im craving cheese on toast megaly! but can really not be arsed to make it!


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> dya no what i look like even? lol


No but i do know most of the staff in the Pilgrim, so you can't be that hard to find!! 

And i'm gonna get going now cos i think i've managed to not knowingly offend Emma by talking to you. 

So TTFN!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :roll2::roll2:
> 
> My body maybe 49 but *my mind is 25 *according to my daughter(nearly 20):lol2:


That's the important thing!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> I'm starting to feel young again :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'm really gonna have to go to bed, I'm getting hungry :devil:


 
Lol said i was old hee hee
hunrey you need doughnut not bed LOL


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> aww small pront age like it LOL
> 
> getting old words of wisdon and wearing support knickers to hold belly in place lol and worst bit I actually rave about em
> p xx


 
Eeeh no way such passion killers:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :roll2::roll2:
> 
> My body maybe 49 but my mind is 25 according to my daughter(nearly 20):lol2:


your a hot mamma hun an me luffs you :flrt::flrt:



Lover said:


> wont be long till i hit pillow too up early damn it !!!


 
okies hun nitey nite 



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> maybe..... the Essex version yeah :Na_Na_Na_Na:


my version lol :flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> im getting hungry too, im craving cheese on toast megaly! but can really not be arsed to make it!


Omnomnom, ooh I lurve cheese on toast :flrt:

Right night all xx I dread to think how many pages this'll be up to in the morning :no1:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Eeeh no way such passion killers:lol2:


 LOl passion whats that???? he has playstation and i has erm lovley bridget jones hold it in knickers LOL
p xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ok right 

i have to tell you all somat............... 

haha but you will have to ask me lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Omnomnom, ooh I lurve cheese on toast :flrt:
> 
> Right night all xx I dread to think how many pages this'll be up to in the morning :no1:


 
Night hun Im going up soon . Too old for late nights ...................NOT


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> ok right
> 
> i have to tell you all somat...............
> 
> haha but you will have to ask me lol


Pm me even haha


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> ok right
> 
> i have to tell you all somat...............
> 
> haha but you will have to ask me lol


 
OHHH mystery what is it????? 
p xx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> ok right
> 
> i have to tell you all somat...............
> 
> haha but you will have to ask me lol


 
hey emmmaaaaa, what you got to tell us huh huh


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> ok right
> 
> i have to tell you all somat...............
> 
> haha but you will have to ask me lol


You used to be a man:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Night hun Im going up soon . Too old for late nights ...................NOT


LOL shell 
night jo hun :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

do ya really wanna know ?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> night jo hun :flrt:


i is not going bed yet!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Come on woman keeping us all in suspenders:devil:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> do ya really wanna know ?


yay 
:2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i do... will it highlight my nite as im going bed in bwt 10 mins haha


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe shes won the Euro millions:whistling2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Opps I think i is pished on 2 bottles of stella LOL and I got support knickers lol thats my secret LOL
p xx:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe shes gone to bed with Mr Fluff:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

what they said ^^^^

:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe shes gone to bed with Mr Fluff:lol2:


 
LOL i dont think greedy_geco7 would be happy :whistling2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe shes gone to bed with Mr Fluff:lol2:


 Oh yeah good point LOL
anyone for an apple doughnut :2thumb:
p xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Aha Emma has a man in her life:whistling2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i dont think greedy_geco7 would be happy :whistling2:


 
:lol2::lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dont do donuts YUK


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Men are those things that like playstation and beer right think i got one of those but he seems to be nocturnal LOL
p xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Put him down Emma ya might catch something:lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Off in the bath with lots of bubbles and a book. Night you crazy fools!! x


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Dont do donuts YUK


 
Got bueno chocie thingys as well :jump:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Aha Emma has a man in her life:whistling2:


i just very may have YES shell :lol2:



Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


hey baby :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Dont do donuts YUK


me either hun : victory:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

*erm whats going on here? a ginger party without cat?*


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

hey Ditta we are warming it all up for her XD


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ditta said:


> *erm whats going on here? a ginger party without cat?*


 
we did calll!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> *erm whats going on here? a ginger party without cat?*


 
We invited her but she was a No show:lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

ditta said:


> *erm whats going on here? a ginger party without cat?*


 
hey hun  where ya token ginger LOL
paula x


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well the dirty ginger loving girl is out on the town with an old friend, so wont be able to partake and we up at 6am so she better not come on wen shes home:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> i just very may have YES shell :lol2:


 
its me minus the man plus tha women...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gotta go to bed now as up early t`mrrw. night all. Sweet dreams Emma and Greedy Gecko:flrt:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

ditta said:


> well the dirty ginger loving girl is out on the town with an old friend, so wont be able to partake and we up at 6am so she better not come on wen shes home:lol2:


 awww well you need to stay on this thread its well special LOL
p xx


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Molly75 said:


> hey hun  where ya token ginger LOL
> paula x


 
hey paula dont see you in here very often, you ok ?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gotta go to bed now as up early t`mrrw. night all. Sweet dreams Emma and Greedy Gecko:flrt:


night hun im up early too dnt wna go bed haaa


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

ditta said:


> hey paula dont see you in here very often, you ok ?


 ya hun yeah got bored being serious snakie girl soo letting me hair down LOL and its much more fun here LOL
p xx


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ok i am finaly going sleep.. night everyone al b bk tomorrow..if ppl still here otherwise party on my own ahhaha xxxx nighty night


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> *erm whats going on here? a ginger party without cat?*


she was invited as was you :flrt:



ditta said:


> well the dirty ginger loving girl is out on the town with an old friend, so wont be able to partake and we up at 6am so she better not come on wen shes home:lol2:


oooooooo so your home alone ?



Lover said:


> its me minus the man plus tha women...


 
is it like that?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lover said:


> ok i am finaly going sleep.. night everyone al b bk tomorrow..if ppl still here otherwise party on my own ahhaha xxxx nighty night


 Night night 
aww wheres everone gone ;(
p xx


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

yips all alone, so ive cleaned 20 exo terra's glass and everything just about to feed dom and sugar gliders then off to bed


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

well im back but not much happened, everyone is going to bed, pfftt!!!! night bed people!

im back, armed with cheese on toasts and reggaereggae sauce!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> i is not going bed yet!


 Oy!! Get to bed. I've lost me hot water bottle and don't like getting into cold sheets so get in there and start warming it up for me. No farting mind!!


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i got told i kept my GALS and my bearded in appauling conditions, GALS were in a 1 1/2 ft x 2 ft RUB with compost water food and a cuttlefish, and handled daily and my bearded dragon in my now millipede tank and was bathed daily, fed and handled daily. on newspaper and had fresh veg twice daily. not forgetting a new uvb bulb every 2 months and a basking spot. you know, what ur ment to have? but it was not good enough for some people and i had the rspca round to check on all my animals but got *told* they had complaints about my invert collection and lizard. they went away happy of course. if i didnt want to look after anything i wouldnt buy it and leave it to die.. im not cruel every pet i have has the same amount of attention as the others, apart from the cat and rats they are ALWAYS out and with me (cats never locked away obviously lol)

but yeah peoples standards are not good enough compared to rich kids with heaters and hundreds of pounds to spend weekly on luxerys. i mean i spent and do spend alot on my family of pets. they come before my self most of the time ill go out to buy my self some food or something and come back with mainly animal stuff lol

Ben


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gotta go to bed now as up early t`mrrw. night all. Sweet dreams Emma and Greedy Gecko:flrt:





Molly75 said:


> awww well you need to stay on this thread its well special LOL
> p xx





benjo said:


> i got told i kept my GALS and my bearded in appauling conditions, GALS were in a 1 1/2 ft x 2 ft RUB with compost water food and a cuttlefish, and handled daily and my bearded dragon in my now millipede tank and was bathed daily, fed and handled daily. on newspaper and had fresh veg twice daily. not forgetting a new uvb bulb every 2 months and a basking spot. you know, what ur ment to have? but it was not good enough for some people and i had the rspca round to check on all my animals but got *told* they had complaints about my invert collection and lizard. they went away happy of course. if i didnt want to look after anything i wouldnt buy it and leave it to die.. im not cruel every pet i have has the same amount of attention as the others, apart from the cat and rats they are ALWAYS out and with me (cats never locked away obviously lol)
> 
> but yeah peoples standards are not good enough compared to rich kids with heaters and hundreds of pounds to spend weekly on luxerys. i mean i spent and do spend alot on my family of pets. they come before my self most of the time ill go out to buy my self some food or something and come back with mainly animal stuff lol
> 
> Ben


 
can i slate you please ?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

ditta said:


> yips all alone, so ive cleaned 20 exo terra's glass and everything just about to feed dom and sugar gliders then off to bed


 
Go forl sounds as much fun as my eve I've picked some stuck skin off the baby blue tongue skin and cleaned a few hatchlings 
LOlp xx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Oy!! Get to bed. I've lost me hot water bottle and don't like getting into cold sheets so get in there and start warming it up for me. No farting mind!!


Ill be waiting!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

haha, lemme finish my cheese on toast dont want crumbs in ya bed!


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> can i slate you please ?


 
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> can i slate you please ?


 
LOl you mean the new person LOl have to have a slate in here LOL 
p xx


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

benjo said:


> i got told i kept my GALS and my bearded in appauling conditions, GALS were in a 1 1/2 ft x 2 ft RUB with compost water food and a cuttlefish, and handled daily and my bearded dragon in my now millipede tank and was bathed daily, fed and handled daily. on newspaper and had fresh veg twice daily. not forgetting a new uvb bulb every 2 months and a basking spot. you know, what ur ment to have? but it was not good enough for some people and i had the rspca round to check on all my animals but got *told* they had complaints about my invert collection and lizard. they went away happy of course. if i didnt want to look after anything i wouldnt buy it and leave it to die.. im not cruel every pet i have has the same amount of attention as the others, apart from the cat and rats they are ALWAYS out and with me (cats never locked away obviously lol)
> 
> but yeah peoples standards are not good enough compared to rich kids with heaters and hundreds of pounds to spend weekly on luxerys. i mean i spent and do spend alot on my family of pets. they come before my self most of the time ill go out to buy my self some food or something and come back with mainly animal stuff lol
> 
> Ben


 Why did you let the RSPCA in? You didn't have to you know.If one came round here I'd tell them to come back with the police and a warrant. I have nothing to hide and my animals are kept well but if an oxfam shop charity worker knocked on your door and demanded to come in and check something, would you let them in?
RSPCA are simply charity workers and have no right of entry.If you let them in, they may go away and say everything was fine, but later on if they have nothing on the go, they come back with a warrant and pick up on some small insignificant thing. They have to try to justify begging for millions of pounds after all and if there are no cruelty cases, they make them up.Once they've gone to the trouble of getting the police to execture a warrant, they will find something to get the police to prosecute on.

WHat have rich kids and heaters got to do with anything?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


lol you got it :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> LOl you mean the new person LOl have to have a slate in here LOL
> p xx


i think you have too


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

:2thumb::2thumb:


Emmaj said:


> i think you have too


p xx


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Why did you let the RSPCA in? You didn't have to you know.If one came round here I'd tell them to come back with the police and a warrant. I have nothing to hide and my animals are kept well but if an oxfam shop charity worker knocked on your door and demanded to come in and check something, would you let them in?
> RSPCA are simply charity workers and have no right of entry.If you let them in, they may go away and say everything was fine, but later on if they have nothing on the go, they come back with a warrant and pick up on some small insignificant thing. They have to try to justify begging for millions of pounds after all and if there are no cruelty cases, they make them up.Once they've gone to the trouble of getting the police to execture a warrant, they will find something to get the police to prosecute on.
> 
> WHat have rich kids and heaters got to do with anything?


 
I was thinking the same, but a new UVB bulb (power sun ?) every two months ?



> rich kids with heaters


.... I think this 'member' has had more to drink than I have :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> :2thumb::2thumb:
> p xx


molly i love you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I was thinking the same, but a new UVB bulb (power sun ?) every two months ?
> 
> .... I think this 'member' has had more to drink than I have :whistling2:


what an more than me ?????


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

RSPCA are clueless they seem to think a snake needs a viv its lengh so a 16ft burm should have a 16 ft viv bigger than most peoples rooms makes me smile than 
p xx




benjo said:


> i got told i kept my GALS and my bearded in appauling conditions, GALS were in a 1 1/2 ft x 2 ft RUB with compost water food and a cuttlefish, and handled daily and my bearded dragon in my now millipede tank and was bathed daily, fed and handled daily. on newspaper and had fresh veg twice daily. not forgetting a new uvb bulb every 2 months and a basking spot. you know, what ur ment to have? but it was not good enough for some people and i had the rspca round to check on all my animals but got *told* they had complaints about my invert collection and lizard. they went away happy of course. if i didnt want to look after anything i wouldnt buy it and leave it to die.. im not cruel every pet i have has the same amount of attention as the others, apart from the cat and rats they are ALWAYS out and with me (cats never locked away obviously lol)
> 
> but yeah peoples standards are not good enough compared to rich kids with heaters and hundreds of pounds to spend weekly on luxerys. i mean i spent and do spend alot on my family of pets. they come before my self most of the time ill go out to buy my self some food or something and come back with mainly animal stuff lol
> 
> Ben


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> molly i love you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flrt:


 
:eek4: not as much as me though right...


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> molly i love you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flrt:


 luffs you too hunny :flrt:
p xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> :eek4: not as much as me though right...


 
not dont worry matthew i love you more :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> luffs you too hunny :flrt:
> p xx


ahhhhhhhh sweet cheeks :flrt:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> what an more than me ?????


 

..dunno - I'm on my 7th can - what about you


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> ahhhhhhhh sweet cheeks :flrt:


 awww bless ya :flrt:
oh i was thinking did you get that doggie the utonogan looking one  lovley doggie 
i had 6 at one point lol mad house it was miss em  
p xx


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> no dont worry matthew i love you more :2thumb:


 
ah that's ok then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> ..dunno - I'm on my 7th can - what about you


i shouldn say out loud i just opened my 24th the last one :blush:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i shouldn say out loud i just opened my 24th the last one :blush:


 
I gotta start earlier f*ck me i'm lagging lol


ok number 8 is open....


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> i shouldn say out loud i just opened my 24th the last one :blush:


 24th :eek4: I'm on my third LOL i'll have what your drinking hun  if you had 24 they must be good 
p xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> awww bless ya :flrt:
> oh i was thinking did you get that doggie the utonogan looking one  lovley doggie
> i had 6 at one point lol mad house it was miss em
> p xx


nopes but phred the mini shep is comin tomorrow:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> ah that's ok then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


what an you dont back then hey :lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> nopes but phred the mini shep is comin tomorrow:flrt:


 aww he's cute bless do you think dwarf or cross  
aww your savior all all the doggies on here bless you take in so many :flrt:
p xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I gotta start earlier f*ck me i'm lagging lol
> 
> 
> 
> ok number 8 is open....


you so are ha ha ha 



Molly75 said:


> 24th :eek4: I'm on my third LOL i'll have what your drinking hun  if you had 24 they must be good
> p xxx


carling lol a crate of haha : victory:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> you so are ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> carling lol a crate of haha : victory:


 Yum have 3 for me LOl i got stella in a bottle :mf_dribble:
p xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> aww he's cute bless do you think dwarf or cross
> aww your savior all all the doggies on here bless you take in so many :flrt:
> p xx


 
i will tell u when he gets here but i think dwarf


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> what an you dont back then hey :lol2:


Course I love you - you *drunkered * :lol2:


...or as you put it...lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Ill be waiting!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> haha, lemme finish my cheese on toast dont want crumbs in ya bed!


There better not be crumbs in my bed or there will be trouble. Is it warm yet???


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Course I love you - you *drunkered *:lol2:
> 
> 
> ...or as you put it...lol


cheers ta


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you so are ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> *carling* lol a crate of haha : victory:


 
yep same here lol

*opens another*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> There better not be crumbs in my bed or there will be trouble. Is it warm yet???


no pam tut there better not he is a child lol :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> yep same here lol
> 
> *opens another*


thread or was that ya legs :blush::lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> i will tell u when he gets here but i think dwarf


 
aww yeah he looks tiny LOl he can join the weenie club lOL
p xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

night all mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


i have left the building lol :2thumb:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> thread or was that ya legs :blush::lol2:


:lol2: 


*cough* your legs :whistling2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> night all mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> i have left the building lol :2thumb:


 Night night hunny  off soon too 
p xxx


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

when are my ginger chums coming on! lmaooo


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe shes gone to bed with Mr Fluff:lol2:


I'd've lost her in my super kingsize bed :lol2:



Molly75 said:


> Got bueno chocie thingys as well :jump:


Now you didn't mention them bad boys before I went to bed :whip:



farmercoope said:


> well im back but not much happened, everyone is going to bed, pfftt!!!! night bed people!
> 
> im back, armed with cheese on toasts and reggaereggae sauce!


OMG, you did have cheese on toast :mf_dribble: I'm soooo jealous!



Emmaj said:


> nopes but phred the mini shep is comin tomorrow:flrt:


I didn't know you were having him Emma, but I'm not surprised :lol2: He's a proper ickle cutie :flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lucky little Phred!! :2thumb:

I stropped off to bed last night - I went to let the dogs out for a wee, slipped on some algae on the steps and hurt my bum :whip:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Evie said:


> Lucky little Phred!! :2thumb:
> 
> I stropped off to bed last night - I went to let the dogs out for a wee, slipped on some algae on the steps and hurt my bum :whip:


Ouch! See with my padding I'd've hardly felt it :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

oo ppls is bk 50 off pages or pure random stuff... yeah thats mint lmaoo!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Ouch! See with my padding I'd've hardly felt it :lol2:


 I have padding and was liberaly soaked in red wine so it really shouldn't have hurt but it did.................. I didn't cry though :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Evie said:


> Lucky little Phred!! :2thumb:
> 
> I stropped off to bed last night - I went to let the dogs out for a wee, slipped on some algae on the steps and hurt my bum :whip:


Sorry evie but i had to laugh a little bit, but only a bit honest! :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> OMG, you did have cheese on toast :mf_dribble: I'm soooo jealous!


Mmm and it was delicious


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

yes me 
i got grief before because i went through a bad time and i messed up big time but people gave me another chance but some people on here still :censor: about me and its getting boring.
I love my animals and have only ever done what has been right for them and my children and i have apologised and apologised for my mistakes 
so if people want to be my friend then plz do but if you dont then dont even bother reading my threads yet alone leave a reply on it.

I ask advice and get slatted still why?


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Iz probably being blonde (not unusual!), but..........did we find out Emma's secret after?!?!?!?! :blush:

Jo


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

erm i heard sumfin bwt a fella?? was it true..?? 

where is emma ive not seen her about at all today ....


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Lover said:


> erm i heard sumfin bwt a fella?? was it true..??
> 
> where is emma ive not seen her about at all today ....


Has she gone to get Phred?

Ooh a bloke???? Hope she comes on later and spills the beans!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

im not sure but hehe yh she must tell us later..

lol its fat its round and bounces off the ground puffer beardie!! ahaha


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes its true Emma and Greedy Gecko have something going on:mf_dribble:

I think Phred was getting dropped off at hers. Shes just being mean and keeping him to herself I mean no pics or nothing yet.How could ya Em LOL


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Awwwwww!! Oooooo!!!! Ahhhhhh! 

spill the gossip then emma!!!!!!! an where the hell is everyone?!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They obviously have a more interesting life than us:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> They obviously have a more interesting life than us:lol2:


lmao off course.. ive actualy been on all day till jacks home .. oo i lied i went park with the kids.. shops with kids.. cleaned a bit for my mum and even bake cakes lmaooo!! yeah babysitting is great they help me tidy the house!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry im late guys :blush:

loved the gingerness though could have done with some more gingeriness, but no ginger kiddies!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cat we heard you was out enjoying yourself last night and there was us holding a Ginger party just for you:whistling2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

lols yes... we were err warming it up for ya nice n cosy now.. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well really...................................she didnt stay long and all the effort we went too for her:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh yay hello lovelies ginger party again  pop on before i have to go clean the snakes 
p xx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Oh yay hello lovelies ginger party again  pop on before i have to go clean the snakes
> p xx


Evening! I see another exciting night awaits you :whistling2:

Jo


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> Evening! I see another exciting night awaits you :whistling2:
> 
> Jo


 
LOl otherhalfs gone out to the pub boys thing yep well exciting LOL I do have beer again tho LOL 

can't quite get motivayd to clen snakes they were only done 3 days ago so might just stay here and drink beer oh and even a glass of wine wild eh :Na_Na_Na_Na:
p xx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> LOl otherhalfs gone out to the pub boys thing yep well exciting LOL I do have beer again tho LOL
> 
> can't quite get motivayd to clen snakes they were only done 3 days ago so might just stay here and drink beer oh and even a glass of wine wild eh :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> p xx


No cakes today then???? I have houmous and diet coke :2thumb:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> No cakes today then???? I have houmous and diet coke :2thumb:


Houmous NOM NOM i love that stuff  just beer and cheese twists those cheese bread thingys bloody lovley they are i just ate a whole pack is that bad? 
p xx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Houmous NOM NOM i love that stuff  just beer and cheese twists those cheese bread thingys bloody lovley they are i just ate a whole pack is that bad?
> p xx


Mmmmmm, cheese twists :mf_dribble: I follow the Slimming World plan, according to that calcium is an important aid to weight loss. So going by that ur being a very sensible dieter : victory:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> Mmmmmm, cheese twists :mf_dribble: I follow the Slimming World plan, according to that calcium is an important aid to weight loss. So going by that ur being a very sensible dieter : victory:


Oh cool in that case sending you some now hun  cos they are sooo yummy  so yummy i got 5 packs hee hee :whistling2:
:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im having cheese on Toast in a bit and more Rum and *Diet *Pepsi. Note one cancels out the other:whistling2: Im going to clean cat trays in a minute(again) its just too exciting:lol2: Oops nearly forgot Im feeding the 2 Hedgies too:flrt:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Im having cheese on Toast in a bit and more Rum and *Diet *Pepsi. Note one cancels out the other:whistling2: Im going to clean cat trays in a minute(again) its just too exciting:lol2: Oops nearly forgot Im feeding the 2 Hedgies too:flrt:


 LOl that's more exciting than me LOL and you got RUM :mf_dribble: much better than beer  but beer is all i can find lol
p xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> No cakes today then???? I have houmous and diet coke :2thumb:


Ooh Humous I love it, Oh hates me eating it as it gives me garlic breath in bed.HaHa he sleeps with his back turned to me coz he says I stink(even after teeth brushing):lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Oh cool in that case sending you some now hun  cos they are sooo yummy  so yummy i got 5 packs hee hee :whistling2:
> :whistling2:


5?? Can I live with you please Paula :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Im having cheese on Toast in a bit and more Rum and *Diet *Pepsi. Note one cancels out the other:whistling2: Im going to clean cat trays in a minute(again) its just too exciting:lol2: Oops nearly forgot Im feeding the 2 Hedgies too:flrt:


Cheese on toast :mf_dribble: With pickle on it? Doesn't cleaning out the trays count as exercise? :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ooh Humous I love it, Oh hates me eating it as it gives me garlic breath in bed.HaHa he sleeps with his back turned to me coz he says I stink(even after teeth brushing):lol2:


That won't work for me mrfluff is eating it too :hmm:

Jo


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> 5?? Can I live with you please Paula :flrt:
> yay you sure can  have to help clean snakes tho LOL
> p xx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> mrfluff said:
> 
> 
> > 5?? Can I live with you please Paula :flrt:
> ...


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> Molly75 said:
> 
> 
> > That's ok I don't mind holding them :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Must count as exercise as we live in a 3 storey house and the hedgies are on the top floor and the trays are on all floors. Maybe I should have some chocolate to give me more energy:whistling2: Of course Im having pickle on it.....*Bring on the Branston* :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Back soon have to go and sort cats and Hedgies out


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> mrfluff said:
> 
> 
> > Lol theres about 200 snakies LOL and they loves the attention
> ...


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> Molly75 said:
> 
> 
> > 200? Christ, were do you find the time? I feel stretched enough with 9 :lol2:
> ...


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> mrfluff said:
> 
> 
> > Molly75 said:
> ...


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> Molly75 said:
> 
> 
> > mrfluff said:
> ...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im back now:whistling2: Oh yes lots of Onion. If I drop enough hints Steve will make it for me Im sure:lol2:

So what pets/reps do we all keep?
I have 11 dogs,16 Cats,1 Uro Lizard male,1 Blue Tongue Skink male, 10 Oscillated Skinks and 2 APH


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> mrfluff said:
> 
> 
> > Molly75 said:
> ...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love it when my BTS sheds, especially helping him with his toes:mf_dribble:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im back now:whistling2: Oh yes lots of Onion. If I drop enough hints Steve will make it for me Im sure:lol2:
> 
> So what pets/reps do we all keep?
> I have 11 dogs,16 Cats,1 Uro Lizard male,1 Blue Tongue Skink male, 10 Oscillated Skinks and 2 APH


I have; 1 dog, 9 snakes, 2 beardies, 1 cham, 3 Gals and 2 tropical fish tanks.

Can't have furries or hoggies as the dog would want to play with them :whip:

I'm sure Steve, lovely chap that I'm sure he is, will do ur cheese on toast. I mean, you've been up and down all them stairs : victory:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

hee hee my old one passed on new years day  she was 14 years old so got this lil rehome LOl 
skink foot fetish LOL LOL she's not impressed :Na_Na_Na_Na:
p xx


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> hee hee my old one passed on new years day  she was 14 years old so got this lil rehome LOl
> skink foot fetish LOL LOL she's not impressed :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> p xx


She's just playing hard to get :lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> She's just playing hard to get :lol2:


 LOl and the house snake gave me a kiss on the nose ha ha


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> LOl and the house snake gave me a kiss on the nose ha ha


You are simply irresistible, obviously ur house snake just wanted to let you know that :2thumb:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> You are simply irresistible, obviously ur house snake just wanted to let you know that :2thumb:


 
Aww thank hun but i think he was saying wow massive snonk that meal will keep me going for years LOL
p xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oooh forgot I have a Marine Nano Tank too. Steves so nice he can pick up the dog poo when theyve been out later before he makes me cheese on toast:whistling2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Oooh forgot I have a Marine Nano Tank too. Steves so nice he can pick up the dog poo when theyve been out later before he makes me cheese on toast:whistling2:


I think I'd get him to do the cheese on toast first :lol2::lol2:

Well I'm off to bed to watch Snakes on a Plane; gonna laugh at all the killer Royals and 20 foot BCIs!!

Nightie nightie

xxxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im back sorry, i was at Rie's in the middle of doin a job for spider_duck!!! i was cheeky n ased to go on her comp, im bac though now, i now you all missed me hehe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Night night Mr Fluff and you were quite right do my cheese on toast *before*

We were lost without you Cat :lol2: Tis very quiet on here tonight


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Night night Mr Fluff and you were quite right do my cheese on toast *before*
> 
> We were lost without you Cat :lol2: Tis very quiet on here tonight


 
awww shell, i was meetin up with an old best friend who i hadnt seen for 5 years! n today its been a long job for us, but im back so no need to miss me anymore. Dittas in bed now cos shes been drivin all day


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Where is everyone, must all be out enjoying themselves:lol2: Poor Ditta you tired her out:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im back sorry, i was at Rie's in the middle of doin a job for spider_duck!!! i was cheeky n ased to go on her comp, im bac though now, i now you all missed me hehe


 I would have missed you but my back has been bad today and it's sort of taken over. I can't think of anything except how much it hurts (cry).
Never managed to get the plasterboarding done because of it. In fact have done nothing all day. As they say oop north....ahm fed oop.
Times like this I think I ould do with a chap around to help me and give me back and foot massages when I'm in pain.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Where is everyone, must all be out enjoying themselves:lol2: Poor Ditta you tired her out:whistling2:


Im here now!! dont cry!!

i wasnt enjoying myself i was working, ergh


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Where is everyone, must all be out enjoying themselves:lol2: Poor Ditta you tired her out:whistling2:


I'm still here cos I'm a boring old fart who never goes out unless it is on animal business.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yep me too I never go anywhere these days  most excitment i get is a beer LOL
p xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Me too Fenny, sad isnt it:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Molly you should be out enjoying yourself at your age:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Weve got random threads for Dogs,Cats,Rodents etc maybe its time to start *The random thread for boring farts :whistling2:*


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Molly you should be out enjoying yourself at your age:2thumb:


LOl I know but I'm 34 so to old for clubs and not to old for slippers not worked out what to do yet LOL
p xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh dear Molly maybe take up knitting or crochet then:rotfl::blowup:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Oh dear Molly maybe take up knitting or crochet then:rotfl::blowup:


 :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
Runs off to find crochet book 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i wish id tired her out shell! but alas it wasnt that exciting! shes been drivin all day while i slept in the passenger seat gettin a sore neck!:lol2:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I was attacked for keeping a single budgie. I didn't know any better at the time and accept that it's better to keep them in pairs and shall do so in future. I have no objection to being steered in the right direction but some people can be a tad, shall we say, _tyrannical_ in the manner in which they deliver said advice...:whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Oh dear Molly maybe take up knitting or crochet then:rotfl::blowup:


Hey!!! what is wrong with knitting I have just knitted this


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

teehee! i really like that! groovy socks are the best


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Hey!!! what is wrong with knitting I have just knitted this


 I've got some practically identical knitted by me too. Have you seen the jumper I knitted for Nerys for Xmas?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I've got some practically identical knitted by me too. Have you seen the jumper I knitted for Nerys for Xmas?


 
your not asking me, but i havnt??


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I've got some practically identical knitted by me too. Have you seen the jumper I knitted for Nerys for Xmas?


 
Oh cool what morph is that very nice  
p xx


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

mine is been knitted with King cole zigzag rhapsody  With been in constant pain with many problems I find knitting really relaxing...come on fennie show us your jumper


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> your not asking me, but i havnt??


 Yes tis.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooooohhh! wow! look at the little butt!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

mehh i posted after youd already posted the jumper so this is a post of nothingness, eee


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

How was the party last night ?:lol2:

did i miss anything ?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> How was the party last night ?:lol2:
> 
> did i miss anything ?


I wan't online last night - we had a REAL party with REAL people - very novel :lol2: 
How's the mini dog?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> I wan't online last night - we had a REAL party with REAL people - very novel :lol2:
> How's the mini dog?


 
He is great settling in well bless him 

he was chasing skunkies round the living room last night lol 

he has just eaten a bowl of food he aint a morning eater lol wouldnt touch his while all the others were scranning down but he has just eaten his now :lol2:

will get some piccys in a bit an upload them 

wasnt feeling too good yest i aint been well an think i had my worse day yest was in bed for about 8pm :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> How was the party last night ?:lol2:
> 
> did i miss anything ?


Not much happened not many people was on!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Not much happened not many people was on!


 

ahhhhh okies i just couldnt be bothered to read back as i still have the mother of all head aches :lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wasn't on last night, i was farrrrrr to busy watching CSI and Law & Order  x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> I wasn't on last night, i was farrrrrr to busy watching CSI and Law & Order  x


 
LOL i was busy catching up on some sleep haha 

even telly was doing my head in last night :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Evie said:


> I wan't online last night - we had a REAL party with REAL people - very novel :lol2:
> How's the mini dog?


 
erm, whats that, you have a life?! very inconsiderate of us in my opinion


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I was working, ergh!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> He is great settling in well bless him
> 
> he was chasing skunkies round the living room last night lol
> 
> ...


 
But who with we wonder:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> But who with we wonder:whistling2:


on my lonesome :lol2: and of course the dogs :lol2:and hedgehogs being they all share my bedroom with me :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Twas a very quiet party last night:blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> erm, whats that, you have a life?! very inconsiderate of us in my opinion


 
I agree with you on that joe how dare she have a life out of rfuk :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Twas a very quiet party last night:blush:


 
was you on the heavy stuff again shell? :lol2:

did you crack out the rum an coke :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emma are ya sure you dont have a hangover?? Sounds very similar to your symptoms:lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Not much happened not many people was on!


I was on till 10, then went to bed to watch Snakes on a Plane; I read my new book instead!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Emma are ya sure you dont have a hangover?? Sounds very similar to your symptoms:lol2:


Nopes i only drink once a week an my drink nite was fri 

i have infected sinusitis i was at the docs on friday put me anti biotics for it 

second time i have had this in 18 months


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> was you on the heavy stuff again shell? :lol2:
> 
> did you crack out the rum an coke :2thumb:


Lol I have at least 1 Rum and coke every night its medicinal....Honest:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I was on till 10, then went to bed to watch Snakes on a Plane; I read my new book instead!


LOL snakes on a plane with venomus................milks, corns, calis an rats :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Lol I have at least 1 Rum and coke every night its medicinal....Honest:whistling2:


 
LOL i dont blame ya hee hee :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Come on woman get pics of Phred up NOW


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hope ya feel better soon Em sinusitus is crap:whip:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Come on woman get pics of Phred up NOW


 
lol i aint had chance to get any yet haha 

will do okies calm it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL snakes on a plane with venomus................milks, corns, calis an rats :lol2::lol2::lol2:


You forgot the killer Royals :no1:

Glad you've got the little lad settled in :2thumb: Is that ur first dog of 2009??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Hope ya feel better soon Em sinusitus is crap:whip:


 
gawd yeah tell me about it i would rather do labour again than this 



mrfluff said:


> You forgot the killer Royals :no1:
> 
> Glad you've got the little lad settled in :2thumb: Is that ur first dog of 2009??


 
yeps the killer royals too i wet myself laughing when i 1st watched that film :lol2::lol2:

i just got a couple of pics of phred an a lil vid so will up load them now :2thumb:

Nopes i had the lil lhasa come 1st lol so he is num 2 :flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> gawd yeah tell me about it i would rather do labour again than this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell women, we've not even got through January :lol2::lol2:

You better put pics of both up then, please :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Bloody hell women, we've not even got through January :lol2::lol2:
> 
> You better put pics of both up then, please :flrt:


LOL will do :lol2:


----------

